# iTunes



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2001)

Ca marche pô,...  Heu après son installation quand j essaie de le lancer il se plante au demarrage sans aucun message, la bar des menus devient vide et point  final,... Seul un force quit peut lui redonner la raison,...

Sound Jam Rulez !


----------



## JediMac (10 Janvier 2001)

Sur le site de téléchargement, Apple propose une MaJ du firmware du DVD pour OS US. Est-ce nécessaire pour faire tourner iTune avec OS 9 français ? Est-ce que la version iTune US va pour un OS Fr ?

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2001)

Ce truc est géant !
Non seulement, il marche (g  macOS 9.0), mais en plus a fond ! tu peux regler les graphiques qui défilent soit pour avoir de la fluidité, soit pour avoir de la jolie 3d ss pixel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Il demande pas trop de rame (une dizaine) , et ouais, tu peux tous faire avec, sauf que il est gratuit (heureusement, j'avais pas de tunes pour le payer ... hahaha, calambours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Bref, télécharger le, il vaut vraiment le coup
VirGin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2001)

très icool ce itunes
sur mon g4 sous os904, ça marche impec.

je me gave déjà de radio en streaming, avec un choix assez intéressant : surtout des radios us, mais tout de même il y a FG pour les gays et autres technophiles, une des seules radios françaises installées par défaut il me semble.
en zapant de station world music à pop en passant par jazz, ça donne un petit air éclectique à la FIP à mon mac...
bon comme je charge des radios en 24 bps maxi à cause de mon débit, le son n'est pas gégène, très métallique, mais c'est le lot du mp3 très compressé.

sinon, je n'ai pas trop regardé comment ça marche tout ça (ce qui montre avec quelle facilité on arrive à obtenir du son !)
j'aimerai bien savoir comment ajouter des stations supplémentaires, où les chercher sur le net, et quels sont les critères de compatibilité pour les installer...

pour ce qui est des mp3 en général, personnellement je ne craque pas. je ne trouve pas le son génial dès qu'on compresse un peu, et à la maison, je préfère un cd non compressé sur ma très bonne hi-fi (même si je reconnais que le son médiocre sur les ordis en général nivelle le cd au niveau du mp3).
donc pas d'encodage en vue, en plus ça prend de la place et mon DD6Go au bureau est déjà bien plein.

j'avais même pas fait gaffe qu'il y avait une extension lecteur cd/dvd de trop (mais je ne m'en sert pas spécialement au boulot, je préfère popcd pour les cds, avec racourcis clavier qui fait apparaitre le lecteur)

bon ben cool apple, encore une appli sympa et bigrement bien foutue.


----------



## JediMac (11 Janvier 2001)

Est-ce que toutes les radios QT sont lisibles par iTune ? Si oui, voilà déjà un bon catalogue. A moins qu'on ne soit obligé de passer par leur système !! Si non, quel est le format qu'iTune peut prendre ?

Bye

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## PowerMike (11 Janvier 2001)

Ce que j'aime dans iTunes c'est tout ce qu'on ne trouve pas chez les autres :
- La gestion sympa par Artiste et/ou par album qui est possible;
- La réduction et l'agrandissement de la fenêtre mémorise l'emplacement;
- La disponibilité directe des playlists ...

et puis aussi tout ce qu'on trouve chez les autres mais fort mieux léché dans iTunes ...
Chapeau Apple !


----------



## roro (11 Janvier 2001)

à propos d'iTunes, il est sur votre iDisk ! y a aussi des softs pour OS X mais je n'ai pas regardé de quoi il s'agissait


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2001)

&gt;pour les gays et autres technophiles, une des seules radios françaises installées par défaut il me semble.

Tu restes correctes STP j'aime pas ce genre de insinuations à 2 balles,...

Merci

Flo qui est complètement Technoman


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2001)

Merci encore à Lionel www.macbidouille.com  pour cette combine:

Il est possible d'utiliser dès maintenant iTunes avec les plus grandes marques de graveur sans attendre comme l'a dit Steve 30 voir 90 jours pour les drivers. Voici comment faire:
Si vous voulez graver par exemple avec un yamaha scsi ou ide du 4416 au 2100S faites ceci: 
Vous procurer une démo du soft cd master. 
Dans le dossier plug in recupérer le fichier yamaha cdr 
changer le type en "plug" et le créateur en "burn". 
Mettre ce fichier dans le dossier "Authoring Support Files" dans le dossier extensions et relancer iTunes. 
Vérifiez que l'extension "CD Master ATA/SCSI Driver" est dans le dossier extensions. 
Et voilà ! 
Lionel de macbidouille.com a encore frappé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2001)

... et c'est GENIAL de graver et d'être sur le web ou de travailler sur Illustrator en MEME temps!

Encore Merci Apple et Lionel de macbidouille.com

Ma config: G4 450 + carte adaptec SCSI + Yam 4416s + MacOS 9.0.4 et iTunes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2001)

... et c'est GENIAL de graver et d'être sur le web ou de travailler sur Illustrator en MEME temps!

Encore Merci Apple et Lionel de macbidouille.com

Ma config: G4 450 + carte adaptec SCSI + Yam 4416s + MacOS 9.0.4 et iTunes


----------



## roro (11 Janvier 2001)

rappel : iTunes fonctionne sous Mac OS 9.04 mini bien que certains aient réussi à le faire fonctionner sur des versions antérieures (d'après ce que j'ai lu).

Sous Mac OS 9.04FR, ça fonctionne sans problème. Avant le redémarrage après installation, j'ai juste désactivé le "gestionnaire cd/dvd apple" puisque iTunes en installe une version plus récente en anglais (apple cd/dvd driver).

En ce qui concerne la MAJ du firmware pour DVD, il semble qu'elle ne soit pas indispensable (lire le fichier read me des iTunes !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2001)

iTunes, c'est SoundJam modifié et je trouve dommage qu'il n'y a pas d'équalizer. Et le son est pourit

C'est juste pour ce petit détail que je ne l'utiliserait pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
http://www.c-schmidlin.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2001)

Pardon pour "le son pourit"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais certains morceaux ont besoin d'équalizer pour avoir un bon son.

Un deuxième problème dont je vois de m'apercevoir: Y-a t'il moyen de trier la liste manuellement ? (je n'ai pas trouvé comment)

Je crois que je vais rester à SoundJam !

------------------
http://www.c-schmidlin.com


----------



## Jeko (11 Janvier 2001)

Et il y a des ralentissement ? (comme lorsque l'on écrit sur une disquette).
Ca fait longtemps que je rêvais de pourvoir graver en tâche de fond.

J'ai un graveur LaCie et il n'y a aucun driver pour ce modèle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2001)

petite précision amicale pour florent :
je ne suis pas homophobe
je ne suis pas technophobe non plus
au contraire, j'aime bien
(et pour moi, un technophile, c'est juste quelqu'un qui aime la techno. rien à voir avec un pédophile et autres gravos)
je ne fais pas d'amalgame, simplement FG, c'est quand même la radio gay parisienne, et la radio principale pour passer de la techno,
donc je ne vois pas d'insinuation à 2 balles là dedans, où alors il y a un sens caché dans mes posts, subliminaux peu-être, et qu'il faudrait que tu m'expliques un peu plus précisément...


----------



## ficelle (11 Janvier 2001)

je viens de tester la gravure depuis mon power computing G3 250 avec yamaha 4416. tout se passe bien pendant la gravure, mais le cd ne contient qu'un enorme souffle !!!!
quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## archi (12 Janvier 2001)

j'ai tout fait comme t'as dit.....(changement du type et créateur avec ResEdit?....) et ça ne marche pas.....
j'ai un graveur Yamaha 4416 LaCie

Peux-tu me mailer ton fichier YamahaCDR bidouillé??
Merci

------------------
mac for ever


----------



## archi (12 Janvier 2001)

j'ai tout fait comme t'as dit.....(changement du type et créateur avec ResEdit?....) et ça ne marche pas.....
j'ai un graveur Yamaha 4416 LaCie

Peux-tu me mailer ton fichier YamahaCDR bidouillé??
Merci

------------------
mac for ever


----------



## Grouik (12 Janvier 2001)

Voilà.J'ai DL iTunes et voila que cette merveille fonctionne..pendant une journée !
Depuis, l'extension "itunes"plante au démarrage !
Et au lancement de iTunes, bah il me dit que la iTunes library est lockée (alors que c faux..)
Petite précision je suis sous macos9.04 et sur G4 et en multisession.
PLiiizz Heeeelllp !!

------------------
Grouik le Cochon


----------



## bengilli (12 Janvier 2001)

salut!
j'utilise itunes depuis 2 jours, en 9.04 puis en 9.1 depuis aujourd'hui pas de bugues a relever...
réinstalle toujours... et je te conseille de dl itunes sur le site .com (américain)
il parait que ca marche mieux en engliche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Grouik (12 Janvier 2001)

G tout essayé
reinstaller, redemarrer, enlevez des extensions....
c lourd
et j'ai Dl depuis apple.COM !
Grrrr
ça doit etre le multisession a coup sur !

------------------
Grouik le Cochon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2001)

J'utilise iTunes depuis sa sortie sous 9.04 FR et aucun problème, au contraire! D'accord avec Bengili, réinstalles

Au fait Bengili iTunes n'existe pas en français  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il devrait être dispo en février  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chris.


----------



## Grouik (12 Janvier 2001)

Je l'ai deja réinstallé ! 4 fois !
J'ai tout essayé: virer les prefs, certaines extensions... mais rien y fait....

------------------
Grouik le Cochon


----------



## benR (13 Janvier 2001)

salut !
ca peut sembler bizarre (ou naif), mais je me demandais si iTunes etait carbonisé ?


----------



## ficelle (13 Janvier 2001)

meme pas !!!
on voit bien que ce logiciel a été adapté dans l'urgence. mais comme soundjam l'etait, ça ne devrait pas tarder .
a+


----------



## jibbe (14 Janvier 2001)

Moi j'ai eu un problème après installation de iTunes sur un système 9.1 : au redémarrage 'erreur de système, table du système de fichier incorrecte' ... Impossible de redémarrer en désactivant les extensions.
Après quelques essais, je me suis rendu compte que c'était l'extension 'SoundSpace2Lib' installé par iTunes qui me faisait planter le mac ...
C'est arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre cette mésaventure là ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (15 Janvier 2001)

Si vous pensez quiTunes devrait réagir dun simple click sur ses boutons de contrôle (comme le font Audion ou SoundJam) même si lapplication nest pas active, essayez ça. Ouvrez iTunes avec ResEdit, puis la ressource SIZE, puis la seule ressource disponible. Enfin, mettez loption Get front clicks à 1 (true).

Gwenhiver.


----------



## tomisavane (16 Janvier 2001)

Je ne rencontre pas non plus ce problème. 

Eventuellement  aurais-tu, par le passé, installé SoundJam. Si C le K, essayes de suprimer manuellement  les extensions de SoundJam...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2001)

Ca roule ma poule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne connaissais pas cette radio,... Tu as l IP que me y connecte ? (iTunes et moi on fait 2 décidement, meme s'il fonctionne enfin,...)

Merci

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2001)

Salut à tous
comme tout le monde j'ai essayé iTunes
et je continue depuis vendredi - c'est chouette  mais ça plante systématiquement  avec FaxSTF 5.0  - iTunes pour la nouveauté et le look - mais vive Soundjam auquel on revient toujours


----------



## NeoJF (17 Janvier 2001)

Après avoir lu de nombreux commentaires positifs sur ce nouveau logiciel d'Apple, je l'ai chargé sachant que l'os 9 est nécessaire. Si ceux qui ont réussi à le faire marcher sur l'os 8 pouvaient m'aider, ce serait sympa.
(j'ai déjà extrait tous les fichiers sur un g4 ss os9 et tenté 2,3 bidouilles sur resedit mais j'ai pas trouvé le bon truc)


----------



## Jeko (17 Janvier 2001)

Si tu est en multi-utilisateurs, essaye d'abord en mode normal et si cela fonctionne, tu peut alors passer en limité ou tableau.


----------



## NeoJF (17 Janvier 2001)

Bon, ben j'ai trouvé la réponse tout seul.
pour ceux q'sa interess :
modifier ressources 'vers' id 1&2 de "system" et "ressources système" de 8.6.0 à 9.0.0
cette modif permet aussi la màj vers l'os 9.1
ATTENTION (bon j'précise pour les débutants) : cette modif se fait avec ResEdit ou tt autre logiciel d'édition de ressources et comme elle porte sur les fichiers système elle nécessite des précautions (copies de sauvegarde)
merci à la liste MacFr d'où je tire ces infos


----------



## NeoJF (17 Janvier 2001)

ps : pas besoin d'avoir un autre mac ss os9 puisque la modif précedemment citée permet l'installation aussi


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (17 Janvier 2001)

Je n'ai pas très bien compris la manip à effectuer.
Mais peut-on adapter ITunes sous OS 8.1 avec un PPC 5500/225 ?
Où peut-on le télécharger ?


----------



## jibbe (18 Janvier 2001)

Moi aussi j'ai eu plein de plantages avec iTunes sous 9.1 FR pourtant. Le mac ne pouvait même pas démarrer en désactivant les extensions ... première fois qu'il me fait ça.
Après quelques heures de luttes, j'ai décidé de revenir à Audion, en attendant une version plus stable.


----------



## NeoJF (19 Janvier 2001)

salut Thierry
Je ne sais pas si la modif va fonctionner aussi avec l'OS 8.1 (en théorie, l'installeur ne devrait pas poser de problême mais peut-être que des extensions nécéssitées par iTunes seront absentes sur ta vers d'os)
je te précise cependant la manip :
tu ouvres avec ResEdit le fichier System (une copie sera préférable, au cas où), tu ouvres la ressources nommée 'vers', tu modifies les 2 sous-ressources d'ID 1&2 (tu les ouvres, double-clic) et tu modifie, là où tu devrais voir 8.1.0 dans 3 carrés différents séparés d'un point, tu écris 9.0.0. Tu enregistre et tu fermes. Tu fais pareil avec Ressources Système.
Attention : ce genre de modif est quand même réservé aux amoureux de la bidouille et n'est pas très orthodoxe. un peu d'entraînement ne fait pas de mal.
itunes se charge sur macupdate.com ou apple.com


----------



## Fred C (22 Février 2001)

Quelqu'un a-t-il fait marcher itunes 1.1 sous Macos 8.6 ?
Le patch japonais pour itunes 1.0 fonctionne-t-il ? (voir messages précédents)
Si personne ne me répond, allez j'essaye !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Février 2001)

Bonjour,

Lorsque parviens à download i-tunes 1.1 mais il me met un message lorsque je tente de l'installer: US version, OS version française tenter de prendre une version autre; et je ne parviens pas à l'installer.

Voilà tout

merci

brice


----------



## roro (23 Février 2001)

je n'ai pas encore essayé et je ne le ferai pas puisque d'après ce que j'ai lu sur macg, iTunes 1.1US ne fonctionne que sur système US.
Au passage, je trouve vraiment ça nul de la part d'Apple... surtout que la "protection" doit être toute bête à faire sauter (via resedit)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Février 2001)

Bonjour roro ,

Quoi dire? C'est abusé...j'ai l'impression d'être pris  pour une pomme. ;0) D'autant que je ne comprends pas, un ami fait tourner i tunes sans pb alors qu'il a acheter son imac à la fnac donc j'imagine que son OS est identique au mien.
Comment corriger ça??

Merci

@+

brice


----------



## jfr (23 Février 2001)

voilà qui semble très curieux...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 iTunes fonctionne très bien sur OS 9.0.4 et 9.1 français. Je l'ai téléchargé depuis mon "iDisk" sans la moindre difficulté...

------------------
pardon... d'un coup je me demande si c'est bien la version 1.1 que j'ai... ou la 1.0...  faites comme si j'avais rien dit...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été modifié par jfr (edited 23 Février 2001).]


----------



## jfr (24 Février 2001)

renseignement pris, la version française de iTunes 1.1 devrait être disponible d'ici la fin février...

------------------
un mac, sinon rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Février 2001)

La version iTune 1 fonctionne sur système Français sans problème, pour la nouvelle version 1.1, il faut malheuereusement attendre la version française car l'installeur refuse l'installation.
Par contre, QT 5 preview 3, bien qu'indiqué pour ne fonctionner qu'avec un système US, peut s'installer en prenant la précaution de virer, grace à Sherlock, tous les fichiers QT ET Gestionnaire de son qui sera remplacé par la version US 'Sound Manager'.

------------------
Combattre le côté obscur de la Force (Micro$oft)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Février 2001)

Bonjour,

Merci à JFR, fred et roro... 

brice


----------



## roro (25 Février 2001)

pourquoi cette volonté d'Apple de nous interdire d'installer un soft US sur un système non US ??
si les autres éditeurs suivent cette "mode", ça promet... perso, quand je vois les traductions de certains logiciels, je préfère les utiliser en VO. Et pour d'autres, je préfère les utiliser en VO plutôt que d'attendre la version localisée. Je trouve qu'Apple se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde (disons que ce geste mérite une explication... car, je crois que je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas comprendre)


----------



## JackSim (26 Février 2001)

Je ne crois pas que la protection soit si facile à faire sauter, beaucoup ont essayé et n'y sont pas parvenus avec les ruses classiques.

Par contre roro j'abonde dans ton sens du point de vue des programmes en VO avant les VF. D'ailleurs, j'ai installé un système américain justement pour toujours pouvoir avoir les dernières versions sans besoin d'attendre leur traduction.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2001)

Moi j'ai installé MacOS 9.1 US sur une autre partition, installé iTunes 1.1, déplacé les éléments iTunes du dossier extensions US vers le dossier extensions FR.

Et ça marche !
iTunes 1.1 accepte de fonctionner sur un OS Français (j'ai pas pu tester la gravure cause mon graveur pas compatible pour l'instant)

------------------
http://www.c-schmidlin.com


----------



## ficelle (26 Février 2001)

l'astuce avec macbug decrite dans les news fonctionne, mais ce n'est pas tres pratique.
mon graveur scsi yamaha 4/4/16 est reconnu sur un pwb 5OO avec pc-card scsi. par contre je n'ai pas reussi à installer disc-burner avec cette methode. quelqu'un à un tuyau ?
a+


----------



## roro (26 Février 2001)

en attendant, personne ne répond à mon interrogation ! pourquoi Apple a décidé d'interdire l'installation d'iTunes 1.1US sur des systèmes non US ??
quelqu'un a t il une explication ?
d'un point de vue utilisateur, je ne comprends pas cette pratique.


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2001)

la bidouille itunes n'est pas trés facile a réaliser, j'ai eu plusieurs platage mais aprés une dizaine d'essais, j'ai réussie. 
Deplus mon qps que drive firewire (mécanique plexor) est reconnu alors que selon apple ils n'est pas comptabibles





------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac

[Ce message a été modifié par macinside (edited 26 Février 2001).]


----------



## Pierrot (27 Février 2001)

Les versions délocalisées seront beaucoup plus faciles à faire avec MacOS X. Toutes les ressources seront dans un même dossier. C'est déjà une bonne chose. Vive X

------------------
+
MacFervent
                   +


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2001)

j'ai fait un essais en déactivant les extensions de itunes, mon graveur est bien reconnu mais il ne fonctionne pas, pour ceux veulent savoir si leurs graveurs a été testé voici un petit lien : http://www.apple.com/itunes/compatibility/ 






------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## magicmimi (5 Mars 2001)

Quelqu'un a t-il de i-tunes francais prevu heu ... courant fevrier !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


grrrr je rages !!!!!!

bye à tout ceux qui savent ce qu'est un vrai ordinateur !!!  

(j'ai pas envie de m'emmerder la vie avec le systeme us)

------------------
Je suis Mac et j'aime cela ..   
MasoMac ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2001)

Bonsoir à tous,

Sans être vulgaire, qu'est-ce-qu'ils foutent chez Apple bordel!!! Apparemment, nous n'avons pas tous la même définiton et perception d'une deadline et d'un engagement. "Power and sex" oui maais efficacité c'est pas mal non plus. Peut-être que Jobs considèrent qu'Apple ne s'est pas assez galérée pour gagner et conserver ses clients.
Enfin, disons que le mot clé est "bordel"...

Ciao

brice


----------



## JackSim (5 Mars 2001)

Ohlala, du calme ! Apple est en train de nous offrir le meilleur logiciel de MP3 GRATUITEMENT et tu gueules parce qu'ils ont deux ou trois jours de retard...

Un peu de patience...


------------------
*JackSim*

[Ce message a été modifié par JackSim (edited 05 Mars 2001).]


----------



## macmaniac (8 Mars 2001)

Comme tout macuser qui se respecte, j'ai itunes dont je suis super content. Mais le problème est que, comme un imbécile me direz vous, j'ai la moitié de mes fichiers en quicktime (avant itunes, je les lisais avec).Or, j'aurais voulu avoir tous mes fichiers en itunes. Or sur macplus, ils ont filé une astuce mais qui marche pas avec quicktime. Je voulais donc savoir si quelqu'un avait une solution à mon problème. Merci d'avance.
PS: quelqu'un connait la date de sortie de itunes 1,1FR?


----------



## JackSim (8 Mars 2001)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux faire. Une fois que tes MP3 sont entrés dans iTunes (en les faisant glisser sur la fenêtre) tu n'as plus besoin de te soucier des fichiers sur ton disque dur, tu les appelle directement depuis iTunes.

Pour faire que les fichiers MP3 soient reconnus comme "liés" à iTunes depuis ton disque dur (qu'ils aient son icône), il faut modifier leur code créateur en "hook". Il existe des utilitaires pour faire ça automatiquement sur un grand nombre de fichiers, comme Drop*Attribute.

Pour la date de sortie... eh bien c'était prévu pour février, mais comme tu peux le constater ils ont un peu de retard. C'est une question de jours à mon avis.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## JackSim (8 Mars 2001)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs : je viens de m'apercevoir qu'Apple France donne "fin mars" comme date de sortie d'iTunes en French. http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/ 


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2001)

pas avant la fin mars, voici le lien
http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/ 







------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2001)

Bonsoir jacksim,

Il y a une incompréhension... Je viens de l'univers PC, là où la bibliothèque de software est immense et les productions se multiplient à profusion. Je suis passé sous Mac pour des raisons de stabilité d'OS, pour mes activités informatique qui convergaient vers Mac, par opportunité et pour le design DONC je n'ai pas de passé affectif avec la marque et reste très pragmatique. Lorsque tu investies une somme X, tu attends une gestion de la relation client "parfaite". Alors itools c'est bien, la simplicité, le design c'est bien mais lorsque l'on fixe une deadline, on la respecte point mais peut-être que tu n'évolues pas dans le monde du marketing et qu'une promesse client est une notion abstraite. Cependant, il n'y a rien de grave en effet, ne s'agissant pas d'un outil professionnel mais imagine si ça l'était conjugué au retard sur les délais de livraison du hardware. Mes coups de gueule sont choisis et sont orientés vers d'autres thèmes, plus graves, que l'informatique. Il ne s'agissait que d'un caprice d'un ancien utilisateur de PC qui n'a jamais attendu pour disposer d'un soft- bref pas de quoi relever le propos.
Mais comprend que plus tu seras exigeant en tant que client et plus la "pomme" que tu chéries tant sera performante- 
A titre d'exemple encore, ils ont précipité l'annonce du PBG4, conséquence = commandes de professionnels livrées avec retard, refonte de la carte mère prévue dès novembre pour installer nVidia déjà présente sur PowerMac (eux-mêmes livrés avec retard). Avec un investissement conséquent, les boules.
Alors si on s'accorde tous pour dire qu'Apple nous livre de très bon produits, la preuve, je ne remets pas en question mon choix; elle doit poursuivre ses efforts notamment tenir les délais même si celà est du freeware.

C'est un peu long mais peut-être que le sens du propos est mieux perçu

Ciao

brice


----------



## Jeko (10 Mars 2001)

Ok, tu n'a pas le passé affectif mais avec Apple il faut savoir être patient !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2001)

oui jeko, mon choix est assumé donc je serai patient.

Bonne soirée

brice


----------



## LOLOS (11 Mars 2001)

Aprés avoir installé iTunes 1.0 j'ai eu la désagreable surprise que l'extension  iTunes 1.0 ne se "charge pas" à l'ouvreture de Mac OS (le symbole étant barré d'une croic rouge).Résultat : ma playliste dévait être rechargée aprés chaque redémarrage du Mac.
En désactivant  SoundJam Extension (Soundjam 2.5.2 ayant été installé avant iTunes) plus de problême.


----------



## JackSim (12 Mars 2001)

Oui, puisque l'extension d'iTunes *est* l'extension de SoundJam un peu modifiée, avoir les deux dans le système génèrerait des conflits. Donc si l'une est présente, l'autre ne se charge pas.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Jeffouille (14 Mars 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Hier, en lisant les news de notre webzine favori, j'ai découvert une grande nouvelle : itunes 1.1 en français  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me suis dépéché de le d/l chez MacBidouille, puis de l'installer.

Malheureusement, mon graveur SCSI LaCie 12/4/32 n'est pas reconnu !
Je croyais que la v 1.1 permettais de reconnaitre les graveurs externes.
Grande déception  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?

------------------

JEFFOUILLE ONLINE
(MacUser depuis 1985)


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2001)

va voir par la : 
http://www.apple.com/itunes/compatibility/ 

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## JackSim (14 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jeffouille:
*Je croyais que la v 1.1 permettais de reconnaitre les graveurs externes.
Grande déception   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, mais pas tous... Visiblement tu ne fais pas partie des heureux élus. Mais pour te consoler, je te dirais que je préfère de loin Toast  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Jeko (14 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jeffouille:
*Malheureusement, mon graveur SCSI LaCie 12/4/32 n'est pas reconnu !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Même graveur, même problème...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai déjà essayé pleins de bidouilles mais aucune n'a réussi à faire reconnaitre mon graveur.
Et LaCie n'a pas l'air intéressé de répondre à mes mails...


----------



## bengilli (20 Mars 2001)

J'ai gardé ma librairie iTunes de la version US après avoir installé la version française, du coup mon itunes est bilingue...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Samigina (21 Mars 2001)

j'utilise iTunes en standar pour la lecture de mes MP3, mais je viens tout juste d'essayer de convertir un CD en MP3... l'extension iTunes ne se charge pas sur mon G3, mais comme il lisait très bien mes fichiers, je ne m'en suis nullement inquiété. Hors sur un G4, l'extension se charge correctement (bizarre). Je me demande donc si ce n'est pas le fait d'etre sur un G3 (est-ce un crime) qui m'empeche de convertir mes CD, Apple pense-t-elle que tout le monde a un G4??? résultat, bah je repasse par Soundjam MP pour convertir... c'est triste tout de même!


----------



## Gwenhiver (21 Mars 2001)

Ben le problème vient justement de là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! iTunes _cest _ SoundJam, racheté et modifié par Apple. Donc lextension SoundJam et lextension iTunes, cest pareil, il y a juste le nom qui change (je sais jexagère un peu).

Conclusion, si tu veux quiTunes fonctionne correctement, désactive lextension SoundJam.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## Samigina (21 Mars 2001)

ah ouais c pas con ca ; j'y avais pas pense... je me disais aussi que l'intention etait un peu trop ellitiste pour etre vraie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci. (n'empeche que meme comme il encode le fichiers et pistes sur disque dur, il n'y a que les cd qui ne marchent  pas)


----------



## macmaniac (23 Mars 2001)

je ne sais pas pourquoi ca ne marche pas chez toi. Moi j'ai un G3 266 et iTunes marche impec' depuis le début. Qu'as-tu comme système car apple conseille macOS 9.1.


----------



## Samigina (23 Mars 2001)

acmaniac, t'en fait pas ca y est ca marche (sans soundjam)


----------



## mercutio (24 Mars 2001)

je vaiens de telechargez itunes VF
il m'a l'air tres correct, deux questions cependant:
.Est-il posible de changer de skin ?
.Les visuels sont particulierement mal fait (je me croirais sur un amiga), et j'ai vu qu'il y avait un dossier pluggin a ce sujet, il y en a t-il de dispo et ou pourrais je les trouver ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Mars 2001)

Non, il nest pas possible de changer de skin, tu peux tout juste changer la texture métallique. Pour plus dinfo, va voir ici.
Quant aux plug'ins visuels, il n'en existe pas encore. Cela dit, moi, je trouve ceux fournis vachement biens. Chacun ses goûts...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X -- ça y est, il a quitté l'usine !)_

[Ce message a été modifié par Gwenhiver (edited 24 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2001)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai installé iTunes 1.1 fr sur mon Cube (sous OS 9.1 fr, évidemment)... Tout a l'air de fonctionner correctement. Mais il y a quand même un problème (ça faisait relativement longtemps que je n'avait pas eu de problème après l'installation d'un nouveau soft...) : depuis, impossible d'ouvrir le tdb "gestionnaire d'extensions" sans avoir une erreur type 1 qui fout le système en carafe ! Je sais que ce n'est pas vital, surtout que je peux quand même l'ouvrir à l'allumage du Mac (avec la barre d'espace) et là, il n'y a pas de problème, mais c'est quand même énervant surtout que si c'est un conflit d'extensions avec iTunes, je ne vois pas laquelle je pourrais virer (j'ai bien sûr désactivé celles de Toast, pour l'occasion)... Enfin, si quelqu'un a une petite idée...

[Ce message a été modifié par Rochet (edited 26 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Samigina (27 Mars 2001)

attention, la question qui va me valoir une paire de claques : as-tu bien lancé le désinstalleur fourni par apple avant d'installer la version francaise (si bien sur tu avais auparavant installer la version américaine)


----------



## JackSim (27 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mercutio:
*Les visuels sont particulierement mal fait*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand les effets visuels sont activés, clique sur le bouton Options en haut à droite de la fenêtre et désactive la fonction qui rend les animations plus rapide mais de moins bonne qualité.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2001)

En fait, pas besoin de désinstaller quoi que ce soit, puisque j'avais sagement attendu la sortie en français de iTunes 1.1 (courageux, mais pas téméraire...) De là à te flanquer deux claques, quand même... ;-)


----------



## Gwenhiver (27 Mars 2001)

Sans vouloir insister, tu n'avais même pas installé la version 1.0 US ?
Parce que si c'est le cas, il faut lancer le désinstalleur quand même.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Samigina (27 Mars 2001)

ouf je l'ai echappé belle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2001)

Non, non, non, je vous jure, promis-craché, que mon cube n'avait jamais vu la couleur de iTunes avant que j'en installe la version française 1.1.

Voilà, d'autres questions ?...


----------



## MacJeebee (2 Avril 2001)

Depuis iTunes, pas de nouvelle de SoundJam.
Plus de version OSX dispo (sauf sur versiontracker.com). De toutes facons, sous OS X, les deux sont aussi mauvais et ne savent pas lire les MP3 correctement sans sauter (merci le multitasking).

Bref, Casady and Greene est muet a ce sujet, et pour etre poli, cela devient vraiment gonflant car ils se paient notre tete. Pour qui ils se prennent ? Sous pretexte qu'ils sont copains avec Apple, ils ne donnent plus de nouvelles ? Lamentable, surtout pour un aussi beau soft, que personnellement j'ai paye en version plus.

Alors j'invite tout ceux qui sont interesses a faire entendre leur voix sur www.soundjam.com  rubrique "support". Et bien evidemment, sur ce forum.

------------------
MacJeeBee


----------



## magicmimi (10 Avril 2001)

Réguliérement mais pas tous les jours, mes listes de lecture et bibliothèque s'efface !
c'est agacant a la fin !http://forums.macg.co/ubb/icons/icon11.gif

Oui j'ai bien désinstallé la version anglaise.

Le plug-ins : Libraries : cd Lookup Library
doit-il rester dans son dossier ou mis dans le dossier système ? http://forums.macg.co/ubb/icons/icon5.gif  Car : j'ai vu que si je le mettais dans le système, je n'avais plus accés à la base de donnée des titres !!!

Autre question : comment faire pour effacer les titres pris dans 'obtenir le nom des piste du cd" quand ils m'indiquent n'importe quoi !
(il arrive à me mettre meme 1 titre de plus que le cd n'en comporte.....)

Voila ! Merci de vos réponses.

Jean-michel

------------------
Je suis Mac et j'aime ça ..   
MasoMac ?


----------



## jfr (10 Avril 2001)

tu peux modifier les infos sur les morceaux en faisant "lire les informations" (pomme-i) sur le titre.

------------------
un mac, sinon rien


----------



## magicmimi (10 Avril 2001)

oui jfr , cela je le sais, mais je met ce complément d'info : meme si j'enlève le cd du lecteur et que je le remet, le disque est toujours reconnu avec les données erronées ! Sauf si evidemment je modifie manuellemnt les indications de titre etc ... ! Ce que je voudrais c'est remettre en "sans titre" instantanement ! 

Une autre question : la base de donnée utilisé par i-tune est-elle accesible sur une adresse internet ? C'est bien cette base de données mais ......

jean michel.

------------------
Je suis Mac et j'aime ça ..   
MasoMac ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (10 Avril 2001)

La base de données, c'est la CDDB.
Mais bon, si tu veux les faire modifier quelque chose, bon courage : je leur ai soumis un disque il y a trois mois, il n'y est toujours pas !

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Ulysses (10 Avril 2001)

Le patch pour faire fonctionner itunes 1.1 sous mac OS 8.6 se trouve à cette adresse : http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=10036


----------



## magicmimi (10 Avril 2001)

Je t'importe une réponse vu dans un autre post, cette réponse n'est pas de moi!

iTunes cest  SoundJam, racheté et modifié par Apple. Donc lextension SoundJam et lextension iTunes, cest pareil, il y a juste le nom qui change (je sais jexagère un peu).
Conclusion, si tu veux quiTunes fonctionne correctement, désactive lextension SoundJam.

Voila je crois que tu as la réponse !

jean-michel


----------



## magicmimi (10 Avril 2001)

Ce que je sais c'est que :
mon graveur externe "LACIE" est en fait un graveur interne Mitsumi cr4802TE  que Lacie a emballé et marqué de son "sceau ".
Dont voit directement avec le vrai fabriquant !
Toast pourait te dire qui est vraiment ton graveur ! Si c'est un mitsumi 
01 30 76 46 51 de 10 h a 19:00 (ou avant)
le lundi mercredi et vendredi pour avoir quelqu'un qui répond en francais ! Et, tous les jours en anglais !


----------



## Gwenhiver (10 Avril 2001)

C'est pas de moi, cette jolie citation ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Désolé, MacJeebee, mais voilà qui est bien vrai. En plus, une news récente parue sur MacGeneration et sur MacNN indiquait que Casidy & Green n'avait aucune intention de poursuivre le développement de SoundJam sur Mac OS X. Ils recommandaient même de virer la pré-version qu'ils avaient sortie il y a quelques mois pour la Public Beta, parce qu'elle ralentissait anormalement le système. (Peut-être la solution à tes problèmes avec Mac OS X ?)

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2001)

Une solution existe-t-elle pour effacer les bords noirs des effects visuels iTunes

J'utilise un écran 19'

Merci à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2001)

menu visuel-&gt;grande et plein écran ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2001)

Salut!
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait pour graver avec itunes 1.1 et un graveur externe, que:
1- ce dernier soit "compatible"
2- l'OS soit 9.1(je ne parviens pas à graver avec 9,04... et mon QUE drive , mécanisme mitsumi, aussi...)
Confirmez-vous mes craintes?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2001)

oui  avec toutes les options possibles


----------



## Gwenhiver (15 Avril 2001)

Ce n'est certainement pas de là que vient le problème, mais on ne sait jamais
iTunes stocke une partie de ses informations dans un fichier intitulé "iTunes Music Library" qui se trouve dans le dossier iTunes de ton dossier Documents. Est-ce que tu déplaces parfois ce fichier ?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, je ne vois pas d'autre solution que de mettre à la corbeille ce fichier, ainsi que le fichier de préférences d'iTunes (Dossier Système: Préférences: ), et de relancer iTunes. Il reconstruira alors "iTunes Music Library" ainsi que ses préférences, qui étaient peut-être endommagés.

(Et pour CD Lookup Library, tu n'as pas à le déplacer.)

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_

[Ce message a été modifié par Gwenhiver (edited 15 Avril 2001).]


----------



## _gromit_ (16 Avril 2001)

certains de mes MP3s ont (du jour au lendemain) des réactions bizarre avec iTunes...

les symptômes sont :
 Disparition des tags ID3
 Débit affiché comme inconnu
 Lecture saccadée (lorsqu'on fait autre chose en même temps)
 impossibilité d'afficher le p'tit histogramme qui bouge avec le musique (il reste plat)

À noter que si j'ouvre ces MP3s avec SoundJam, tout fonctionne bien (tags ID3 affichés, lecture fluide etc...)

ces problèmes arrivent tout d'un coup, c'est-à-dire qu'un jour, ça marche parfaitement bien, et que le lendemain (si je vide ma librairie et que je les re-glisse dessus) rien ne va plus !!!

la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour leur faire reprendre une apparence normale, c'est de les reconvertir en MP3 avec iTunes en utilisant la commande "Convertir en MP3" dans le menu "Avancé"

C'est à n'y rien comprendre
si vous avez une piste d'explication, merci de m'en faire part


----------



## Gwenhiver (16 Avril 2001)

Tu as essayé de mettre à la corbeille les préférences d'iTunes (dans le dossier "Dossier Système/Préférences") et le fichier "iTunes Music Library" (dans le dossier "Documents/iTunes"). Au cas où ce soit ces fichiers qui soient corrompus

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## magicmimi (16 Avril 2001)

Pas de réponse sur la quetion de base :
pourquoi i-tunes perd la mémoire d'un jour sur l'autre ou presque ?

le magicien d'auf

------------------
Je suis Mac et j'aime ça ..   
MasoMac ?


----------



## magicmimi (16 Avril 2001)

vOUS AVEZ ECRIT :
"iTunes stocke une partie de ses informations dans un fichier intitulé "iTunes Music Library" qui se trouve dans le dossier iTunes de ton dossier Documents." 

J'ai pas trouvé ce fichier par contre j'ai un fichier "bibl musical itunes" qui se trouve dans : outlook : Outlook Express temp : itunes :bibl ...  
Je ne sais pas pourquoi il se trouve là mais en tous cas si je le met a la corbeille il le crée encore au meme endroit ! 
Comment faire pour qu'il se crée au bonne endroit?
J'ai le même probleme avec Nescape 6 qui crée les profils utilisateur (VENANT DE 4.5) dans un fichier à coté nommé : "Mozilla" dans le fichier : Outlook Express temp
 Impossible de trouver la solution pour muter manuellement ces fichier et les remettres dans le dossier Nescape. Ni même d'arriver à lui demander  de crée les nouveaux profils (au moment de la traduction de ancien profils)  dans le dossier que j'ai choisi.

C'est grave docteur ?

Merci

Mr PAROCHE 

------------------
Je suis Mac et j'aime ça ..   
MasoMac ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (16 Avril 2001)

Oui, c'est grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour le nom du fichier qui n'est pas le même, c'est normal. Tu as la version française d'iTunes, j'ai la version américaine. OK.

Mais apparemment tu as un gros conflit  avec Outlook Express. Je ne sais pas si c'est directement ce logiciel qui est responsable, mais ce qui est certain, c'est que ton Mac à l'air de croire que le dossier Outlook Express Temp est le dossier "Documents", puisqu'il y crée ton dossier iTunes et ton dossier Mozilla. Ne cherche pas plus loin, c'est ça qui est la cause de tes problèmes de mémoire d'iTunes, qui lui essaie de trouver son fichier de bibliothèque musicale dans le vrai dossier Documents.

Maintenant, comment résoudre ça ? Essaye déjà de virer tout ce qui ce rapporte à Outlook Express (sauf le dossier Utilisateurs dans lequel il stocke tes mails), et vérifie que tu as bien un dossier "Documents" à a racine de ton disque dur. Ensuite, refait des tests avec iTunes. Si ça fonctionne, installe de nouveau Outlook Express, et dis-nous comment ça se passe

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS X 10.0.1_


----------



## Gwenhiver (16 Avril 2001)

Je n'utilise plus Netscape depuis bien longtemps, alors je ne peux pas te répondre quant à la position des dossiers de profil.

Quant à déplacer les fichiers, si Netscape ne te permet pas lui-même de les mettre où tu veux, ça me parrait le meilleur moyen d'engendrer de nouveaux problèmes comme ceux que tu avais avec iTunes (au fait, comment ça se passe maintenant ?).

Cela dit, tu peux toujours essayer de déplacer les fichiers et de les remplacer par leurs alias.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS X 10.0.1_


----------



## _gromit_ (16 Avril 2001)

le problème ne vient pas de ces deux fichiers, mais bien des MP3s

après reformatage complet + réinstallation (à l'occasion de MacOS X), même problème avec les mêmes MP3s

idem sous MacOS X avec la version française d'iTunes adapté

nan, j'ai vraiment tout essayé


----------



## roro (17 Avril 2001)

après avoir lu rapidos et si j'ai bien suivi, vous n'avez pas mentionné qu'on peut spécifier à iTunes, le dossier dans lequel il stocke ses librairies. Par défaut, c'est dans le dossier document, mais on peut aussi modifier çà, en allant dans les préférences de iTunes, onglet "advanced"...


----------



## Gwenhiver (17 Avril 2001)

En fait tu peux effectivement y changer la position du dossier iTunes Music dans lequel il place les MP3s que tu encodes, mais tu ne peux pas changer la position du fichier dans lequel il stocke les références de chacun de tes MP3s.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS X 10.0.1_


----------



## magicmimi (17 Avril 2001)

Est-ce que je peux créer moi-même un dossier document ? (ou faut t-il qu'il soit crée pas le système? )
Est-ce en rapport avec le "tdb général"

J'ai du virer moi même le dossier document après l'installation 9.1 car je n'aime pas que le système m'oblige a des nom de dossier !
(on ne me frappe pas   ;-)   )

Peut-on se passer de ce dossier document?

Le magicien d'auf

Jean-michel

merci


------------------
Je suis Mac et j'aime ça ..   
MasoMac ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (17 Avril 2001)

Oui, tu peux le créer toi-même. Et en principe, il est reconnu d'office par le système (d'ailleurs il y gagne une icône au passage). Mais tu es obligé de le laisser à la racine du disque dur.
C'est vrai que moi aussi, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à accepter qu'iTunes me crée un dossier Documents, que je m'étais empressé de mettre à la corbeille dès que le système l'avait créé.

La solution que j'ai trouvée, c'est de le laisser faire, mais de rendre le dossier invisible avec ResEdit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Mais il ne faut pas oublier de déplacer le dossier iTunes Music dans les préférences d'iTunes, sinon, dès que tu encodes un MP3, tu as l'air con  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS X 10.0.1_


----------



## magicmimi (17 Avril 2001)

Bon alors :

j'ai viré tout Outlook , j'ai demandé au tbd général de choisir le dossier "document" 
J'ai crée un dossier document . Et c'est bon, i-tunes et nescape crée dans ce dossier.

Une question quand même.
A la création d'un nouveau profil, nescape donne la possibilité de choisir le dossier. Alors pourquoi pas la meme chose quand on traduit un ancien profil nesc 4.5 ?
Y a t-il une possiblité de muter manuellement les fichiers dans le dossier que l'on choisi ? Parce que j'ai essayé de plein de manière et a chaque fois cela marche pas !!

merci

le magicien d'auf.

------------------
Je suis Mac et j'aime ça ..   
MasoMac ?


----------



## roro (17 Avril 2001)

effectivement, j'avais regardé un peu vite.


----------



## magicmimi (19 Avril 2001)

Pour l'instant cela fonctionne !

Itunes ne pred plus la mémoire merci a tous pour vos précieux conseils.

le magicien d'auf.

------------------
Je suis Mac et j'aime ça ..   
MasoMac ?


----------



## gribouille (29 Avril 2001)

...quand j'importe des CD dans iTunes....et que je les écoutes les son émet des craquements toutes les 2 secondes ou 3 comme un vieux vinyle sale.

kesako?

_config : PM G4 AGP avec graveur intégré.
encodage en 48000 Khz 224 Kbps sans VBR_



------------------
_ # Unclassifiable Dangerous Psychopath of Multi-Postings at MacG_

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## fhoos (5 Mai 2001)

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Dés que je tente d'importer dans la bibliothèque de itunes une piste audio d'1 CD que j'ai inséré dans le lecteur de mon G4, des messages d'erreur du type "erreur type 11" ou "erreur inconnue (-1096) survenue lors de la conversion du fichier piste 11" me sont envoyés. 
Merci

------------------
FHOOS(G4-400Mhz-192Mo-OS9.1)


----------



## MarcMame (6 Mai 2001)

Ce message apparait pour une piste d'un disque en particulier ou pour n'importe quelle piste de n'importe quelle cd ?


----------



## fhoos (6 Mai 2001)

Le problème se pose avec tout CD acheté dans le commerce.
Par contre ce que je viens de remarquer, c'est que l'importation s'effectuait ( ou plutôt ne s'effectuait pas !) avec les préférences par défaut (du fait que je viens juste d'installer l'appli aujourd'hui), à savoir avec encodage MP3.
Hors en selectionnant encodage AIFF, cela fonctionne parfaitement.
Merci de continuer à m'aider  MarcMame

------------------
FHOOS(G4-400Mhz-192Mo-OS9.1)


----------



## MarcMame (6 Mai 2001)

Etant donné qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème materiel, j'aurais plus de mal à t'aider n'utilisant pas iTunes. Il semble que le problème vienne de l'encodage MP3 à la volée de iTunes. Tu peux toujours le faire à posteriori...
Ne serait-ce pas encore un problème de conflit d'extensions avec Toast ?


----------



## Arno (14 Mai 2001)

Salut,

Je me demande s'il est possible de transvaser les infos d'iTunes d'un Mac à un autre. J'ai pris vachement de temps à mettre les infos correctes pour chacun de mes mp3, et je voudrais maintenant transvaser ces infos sur mon IBook pour que mes mp3 soient bien listés. Comment faire ? Faut-il envoyer les fichiers mp3 ou existe-t-il un fichier preferences d'iTunes ?

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
P'tite Pomme
La Pomme ? Croque zy voir !
G4 400 - OS 9.1 / OS X
IBook DV 466 - OS 9.1


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Mai 2001)

En principe, les infos que tu édites dans iTunes (titre, interprète, genre, etc) sont stockées directement dans le fichier .mp3. En revanche, les éventuelles play-lists que tu as pu monter, elles, sont stockées dans le fichier "Bibliothèque Musicale iTunes" (je crois que c'est la traduction française) qui se trouve dans le dossier iTunes de ton dossier Documents.

Si tu veux récupérer ce fichier, je te recommande d'ouvrir iTunes sur ton iBook, d'importer quelques .mp3 dans la bibliothèque, puis de quitter. iTunes aura alors générer ce fichier dans le dossier Documents/iTunes.

Met-le à la corbeille, et remplace-le par celui de ton G4. Au prochain lancé d'iTunes, tu devrais avoir récupéré toutes tes infos (évidemment, il faut aussi que tes fichiers .mp3 soient sur le disque de ton iBook, ou au moins accessibles par le réseau).

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Arno (14 Mai 2001)

Merci Gwenhiver,

Je ne pensais pas que les infos modifiées iraient se stocker directement sur le fichier. Merci bcp pour l'info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
P'tite Pomme
La Pomme ? Croque zy voir !
G4 400 - OS 9.1 / OS X
IBook DV 466 - OS 9.1


----------



## roro (14 Mai 2001)

si, ça se voit, tu édites le tag du fichier quand tu lis les infos depuis iTunes et que tu les modifies.


----------



## touba (4 Juin 2001)

il y avait eu un petit différent sur l'utilisation de la mémoire virtuelle avec iTunes... 
lors de l'écoute des radios, le son saute. moi il me semblait que c'était à cause du DD qui travaillait et qui faisait sauter la musique par la même occasion...
on m'avait conseillé de désactivez la mémoire virtuelle : et ben c'est fait et la musique ne saute plus du tout !!! ça marche impec ! et j'ai pu enregistrer des mini-disc sans qu'aucune erreur ne soit à déplorer....
j'ai 256 Mo RAM et je suis sur L'adsl...
et j'écoute les radios en 128 Kbs, le son est parfait !
voilà c'est pas grand chose, mais comme la dernière fois on doutait au sujet de la VM, maintenant c'est clair...

wala...

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## ficelle (5 Juin 2001)

et puis il y avait un peu confusion, vu l'endroit ou etait fait ton post !


----------



## touba (6 Juin 2001)

salut,
j'ai vu sur MacGénération qu'il y avait un nouveau plug-in iTunes (une sorte d'équaliseur... en fait un graphique multibandes - 10 en free et 31en payant -)

bon, je l'ai téléchargé sur mon MacTemp© (ne l'oubliez pas celui là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
comme je savais pas quoi faire avec : le mettre dans le dossier système ? j'ai double cliquer dessus et ça a ouvert iTunes... c'était la bonne procèdure ?
parce que je vois pas de différence (le graphique multi bandes semble le même)

vous avez essayé ce plug-in vous ???

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## szamcha (6 Juin 2001)

faut mettre les plugins d'iTunes dans le dossier plugins d'iTunes.. soit à côté de l'application (pour iTunes macOS9) soit dans le dossier library de ton User (dans macOSX)


----------



## Gwenhiver (6 Juin 2001)

Et ensuite tu le choisis dans le menu "Visuels", et tu sélectionnes "Activer les effets visuels".

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## touba (6 Juin 2001)

oh ça va hein !!! je le savais... c'était pour vérifier, c'est tout.

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## touba (6 Juin 2001)

bon ben moi yen a plus rien comprendre !!!
j'ai fait ce que vous m'avez dit de faire... ensuite j'ai lancé itunes puis les effets visuels (ça... ça m'étonne un peu, mais aller contredire Gwen vous !) et puis bon les effets visuels se sont lancés...

mais je croyais avoir téléchargé un plug-in multibandes moi ??? un truc comme sur les équaliseurs quoi !
alors je retourne sur macGénération pour relire ce qu'ils disaient sur ce plug-in... ben je le retrouve plus !!! même avec la fonction recherche... je comprends plus bien ce qui arrive... j'ai rêvé ???

bon... si y'en a qui le retrouve et qui l'utilise, faites le moi savoir, merci...

au fait : y'en a combien des effets visuels ? j'ai jamais l'impression de voir le même !

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## Gwenhiver (6 Juin 2001)

Tu as dû te planter en mettant le plug-in dans le dossier plug-ins. Parce que bien sûr sous Mac OS 9, il faut le mettre dans le dossier Visual plug-ins du dossier plug-ins. Tu le savais aussi, ça ?

Après, normalement quand tu lances iTunes (il faut relancer iTunes). Dans le menu [Visuel], tout en bas du menu, tu as deux éléments, dont un [TechRTA for iTunes]. Tu choisis celui-ci, et tu lances les plug-ins visuels.

Sinon, en ce qui concerne les plug-ins visuels de base, c'est vrai que il y a un nombre de variations assez impressionant.

Et pour l'article sur MacG, c'était ici. Tu veux pas que je te fasse un plug-in Sherlock pour chercher les news, non plus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## roro (6 Juin 2001)

pour info, ce plug in ne fonctionne pas avec iTunes 1.0


----------



## touba (6 Juin 2001)

bon : oui je l'avais mis dans le dossier visual du dossier plugin d'iTunes (pour une fois j'ai cherché plus loin que le bout de mon nez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (qui est fort joli d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
mais dans le menu visuel ce plug n'apparait pas...
mon iTunes est en version 1.0.1 c'est bon ?

merci à tous...

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## JackSim (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
mon iTunes est en version 1.0.1 c'est bon ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La dernière version pour Mac OS 9 est la 1.1, et pour Mac OS X c'est la 1.1.1.

Mets-toi à jour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2001)

tout ça pour ça !!!

oui tout ça pour un visuel à 2 FF...
j'aime pas du tout ce plugin...
ça aura au moin permis de me mettre à jour... merci roro et JackSim.

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## iBen (25 Juin 2001)

Je viens de lancer une gravure d'une liste en mp3, est-ce la "préparation gravure" sert à transformer mes fichiers en aiff?
Je ne vois pas d'autres moyens avec itunes pour avoir une liste lisible sur une platine pas compatible mp3.
merci


----------



## JackSim (25 Juin 2001)

iTunes ne produit QUE des CD lisibles sur une platine standard, donc qui ne reconnait pas les MP3.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## iBen (26 Juin 2001)

merci, Jack.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2001)

je n'arrive pas a me faire aux effets visuels d'iTunes... je les trouve tres moches la pluspart du temps mais surtot c'est leur manque de fluidite qui est enervant.
Ok me direz-vous, "tu as un iMac 500 c'est normal..." NON, j'ai essaye sur un G4 400 au boulot, c'est pareil!

Alors ce serait cool si l'un des petits genies de la programmation que vous etes arrive a exporter le module G Force de Macast pour le faire fonctionner sur iTunes.

iTunes+Macast=meilleur logiciel de mp3

Est-ce possible? Je pairai cher !


Aurelien de Nancy


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Juillet 2001)

Quelle version d'iTunes as-tu ? Sous la version 1.0, les effets visuels n'étaient pas optimisés. Mais depuis les versions 1.1, j'obtiens aisément du 15 fps avec mon iMac 450 MHz.
D'autre part, G-Force n'a rien à voir avec MacAst. Ce plug-in visuel est disponible sur  www.55ware.com , et son auteur y annonce une compatibilité imminente avec iTunes


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Juillet 2001)

'jour !

Je suis d'accord aussi pour dire que les effets manquent d'optimisation. A vrai dire, sur mon G4 bipro 450, ils ne sont pas beaucoup plus fluide que sur un iMac ! Ce qui serait génial c'est une vraie optimisation G4 voire bipro, même si ça ne sert à rien ça aurait de la gueule quand même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## aurel99 (15 Juillet 2001)

merci pour vous reponses.

J'utilise la dernieres version d'iTunes bien sur. J'aimerai, en plein ecran arriver a du 25 fps plutot que du 15... et encore je trouve que c'est le minimum a exiger.
Autrement, merci bcp pour l'adresse du module G Force!


----------



## JoKer (15 Juillet 2001)

Salut !

C bizzar que sur des iMac ou des G4 vous n'ayez pas plus de 15 fps. Moi sur un G3 233 MHz beige j'ai entre 10 et 15 fps... Avec iTunes 1.1 sur Mac OS 9

@+


----------



## aurel99 (16 Juillet 2001)

OK mais de quoi parlez vous en fait?... les effets visuels sont affiches en plein ecran? en haute resolution?...

J'aimerai avoir 25 fps en plein ecran et en 'detaille' mais j'en suis loin... je tourne vers les 8!!


----------



## aurel99 (16 Juillet 2001)

OK mais de quoi parlez vous en fait?... les effets visuels sont affiches en plein ecran? en haute resolution?...

J'aimerai avoir 25 fps en plein ecran et en 'detaille' mais j'en suis loin... je tourne vers les 8!!


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2001)

PB G4/400 - 640 Mo - plein écran = 11 img / s


----------



## archeos (16 Juillet 2001)

Et comment peut-on obtenir ce ratio d'images par seconde dans iTunes, s'il vous plait ?


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2001)

tu actives les effets visuels (pas en plein écran) et tu cliques sur option en haut à droite sur iTunes... et wala... tu choisis tes options...


----------



## aurel99 (17 Juillet 2001)

ou bien tu appuies sur F (comme frame) n'importe quand lorsque les effets visuels sont actives.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2001)

J'ai fait le test des Fps sur iTunes... Un truc "marrant" à essayer c'est de faire un "pause" durant la musique et de constater que le nombre de fps augmente... 

Apparement le processeur en prend plein la gueule vue que c'est lui qui décode le fichier  MP3 et restitue le son.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Valavalaaa...

Cyril_


----------



## xantho (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cyril_:
*J'ai fait le test des Fps sur iTunes... Un truc "marrant" à essayer c'est de faire un "pause" durant la musique et de constater que le nombre de fps augmente... 

Apparement le processeur en prend plein la gueule vue que c'est lui qui décode le fichier  MP3 et restitue le son.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Valavalaaa...

Cyril_*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'a a l'air vrai ce que tu dis la doudou dis-donc mais quand-meme je tourne a 5-8 ims avec un g3 500-392Mo quand AOL(le gros lourd),IE5 et entourage sont ouverts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Il est ou l'abus la ??????


----------



## Gwenhiver (17 Juillet 2001)

Euh Il n'y a que moi qui me dit que ce post aurait plus sa place dans "Tous les autres logiciels" ?


----------



## JackSim (17 Juillet 2001)

[en voiture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## basthet (23 Juillet 2001)

salut !!! 
a ma grande surprise je viens de rater mon premier CD avec itunes : erreur 7319 (ou 7329!! je sais plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!) quelqu'un pour me dire a quoi ca correspond !!!????


----------



## basthet (25 Juillet 2001)

bah alors !!! personne peut m'aider ???.....


----------



## roro (25 Juillet 2001)

grave avec toast  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ton message serait peut être plus indiqué dans le forum "logiciels".


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Juillet 2001)

Tiens, effectivement, je n'avais pas vu. Je le déplace dans le bon forum.
Au fait, basthet, ton problème survient à chaque CD que tu graves avec iTunes, ou seulement avec le premier que tu as gravé ?


----------



## basthet (26 Juillet 2001)

eh bien non j'ai toujours gravé la musique avec itunes et jusque la 0 défaut !!!! le message d'erreur apparait juste a la fin de la gravure pendant la phase de finalisation .... comprends pas !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











ps : et de 100 !!


----------



## silirius (9 Août 2001)

vous connaissez pas un site qui répertorie les plugs-in de itunes ?
voila


----------



## silirius (10 Août 2001)

Ou plus simplement, qui connais les sites ou l'on peut en télécharger.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwenhiver (11 Août 2001)

Bon, l'adresse est trop longue, et ça ne passe pas. Va sur www.versiontracker.com  et effectue une recherche sur "iTunes visual". Tu auras tout ce que tu cherches.

[11 août 2001 : message édité par Gwenhiver]


----------



## jfr (13 Août 2001)

et puis ici, deux adresses parmi d'autres sans doute...


----------



## nicodeb (17 Août 2001)

est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire comment configurer iTunes pour qu'en encodant les morceaux en MP3, en plus du titre, qu'il numérote automatique ment les morceaux afin de les avoir toujours dans le bon ordre si je les lis sur un autre soft (sur un pauvre PC par exemple), comme le fait si bien audion ???


----------



## sharky (19 Août 2001)

lorsque je download un MP3, iTunes s'ouvre automatiquement et joue le morceau. Comment désactiver cela ?

Merci !


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Août 2001)

Macinside est un peu dire avec toi mais bon c normal...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 .

Aller c vachement fastoche... ds ie 5 quand tu telecharge va dans gestionnaire de telechergement (pomme m) et double clique sur ce que tu est en train de donwloader et la tu decoche l'option lancer l'applic....

Voila fastoche pour une fois


----------



## nicodeb (20 Août 2001)

est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire comment configurer iTunes pour qu'en encodant les morceaux en MP3, en plus du titre, qu'il numérote automatique ment les morceaux afin de les avoir toujours dans le bon ordre si je les lis sur un autre soft (sur un pauvre PC par exemple), comme le fait si bien audion ???


----------



## dmao (21 Août 2001)

Salut,

iTunes est chiant? Quel titre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'as pas besoin de faire un réglage spécial pour avoir l'ordre des morceau, il le fait tout seul (regarde les tags). Quand tu classe par artiste, si tu as un album entier, il le met dans l'ordre des plages.  
Le prôblème vient plutôt du soft pc si tu n'y arrive pas. Mais c'est sur que pour trouver la classe d'un itune gratuitement sur pc, bonne chance


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (22 Août 2001)

Y grave pas, l'excellent audion, sur ton merveilleux PC ???


----------



## nicodeb (27 Août 2001)

ah je suis content, ca a marché, le titre c'était juste histoire d'être sûr d'avoir des réponses, et j'en ai eu...
Evidemment, le PC c'est du caca en barre, je suis bien placé pour le savoir, on m'oblige à y passer mes journées au boulot.... mais le soir je retrouve mon bon vieux mac et rien d'autre ne rentrera chez moi, rassurez-vous ...

n'empêche que iTunes est chiant quand même pparce que j'ai pas trouvé le moyen de numéroter automatiquement les titres des morceaux (01-02-03 ...), donc, quand j'utilise l'excellent iTunes pour lire les mp3, pas de problème, il met tout dans l'ordre, mais quand je veux les lire au boulot, vu qu'il n'y a pas de numérotation, le soft classe les morceaux par ordre alphabétique, et je trouve ca chiant !!! voilà, c'est tout  ...


----------



## ficelle (27 Août 2001)

si tu veux changer tous les titres des morceaux à la vollée en utilisant les tag, il y a l'excelentissime mp3rage !
a+


----------



## nicodeb (28 Août 2001)

merci merci, mp3 rage fonctionne très bien, mais je trouve quand même dommage que itunes ne puisse pas numéroter les titres automatiquement (je sais je suis chiant ...)


----------



## JediMac (28 Août 2001)

Sans aller jusqu'à dire que c'est chiant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je n'ai toujours pas trouver la fonction pour qu'iTunes démarre automatiquement quand un CD est inséré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Pour l'instant j'ai mis iTunes dans "ouverture au démarrage" mais si je quitte, il faut le relancer lors du prochain CD. Alors est-ce moi qui est mal cherché ou cette fonction n'est pas disponible ? Pourtant l'était dans le lecteur CD Apple audio ?

merci


----------



## James (28 Août 2001)

iTunes version Mac OS X ne me permet plus la gravage de Cd audio depuis quelques temps, erreur -36 apparaît après la fin de la préparation des morceaux avant le gravage effectif, une solution ?

Petites infos : j'ai ré-installé iTunes pour Mac OS X + je veux absolument graver mes cd audio via iTunes because c'est le seul soft (à la différence de Toast) qui permet la lecture des CDR audio sur TOUS les types de lecteur CD (essai fait avec 4 marques de CDR et 6 types de lecteur CD !!)


----------



## ficelle (29 Août 2001)

salut.
es-tu bien sur d'avoir assez de place sur ton disque dur pour qu'itune puisse preparer le cd-audio, soit environs 650 mo par disque ?
a+


----------



## roro (29 Août 2001)

ton problème concerne iTunes version X, par conséquent tu postes dans... débutants Classic !!

j'envoie ton message dans autres logiciels.

Avis aux nouveaux membres : merci de bien choisir votre forum avant de poster


----------



## nicodeb (30 Août 2001)

ben j'ai pas trouvé non plus


----------



## James (30 Août 2001)

Non, le problème ne vient pas de la place sur mon disque, il me reste 4gig de libre donc normalement pas de blème de ce côté là

Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond l'erreur -36 ?!


PS: Roro je sais que tu fais du bon boulot à gérer ces forums mais après une fois que tu m'ai dit de pas me tromper de forums je crois que j'ai pu capter le message, alors stp merci de pas en rajouter


----------



## dany (30 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par James:
* 

Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond l'erreur -36 ?!





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonsoir James, erreur -36 signifie :

Error Name : ioErr
Error Type : File System Errors
Description :I/O error (bummers)
Voila, apres il te faut traduire mais bon ! A+


----------



## archeos (30 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par James:
*
PS: Roro je sais que tu fais du bon boulot à gérer ces forums mais après une fois que tu m'ai dit de pas me tromper de forums je crois que j'ai pu capter le message, alors stp merci de pas en rajouter    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'était juste pour que tu comprennes ce que devenait ton sujet. Il n'en mets que quelques lignes, dont la moitié ne te sont pas destinées. 

amitiés
Archie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2001)

Y a pas moyen de faire ca avec un applescript? Par contre, ne me demandez pas de vous l'ecrire...


----------



## JediMac (31 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Titou:
*Y a pas moyen de faire ca avec un applescript? Par contre, ne me demandez pas de vous l'ecrire...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Gwenhiiiiiiiiiiiiveeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr !!!!!


----------



## Gwenhiver (31 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Gwenhiiiiiiiiiiiiveeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, si j'ai un peu de temps cette après-midi


----------



## Gwenhiver (31 Août 2001)

Bon désolé les gars, mais iTunes n'est absolument pas coopératif. Il n'est en fait pas scriptable (ou seulement par quelques bidouilles peu élégantes qui ne fonctionnent qu'à moitié).
J'ai bien réussi à le lancer à l'insertion d'un CD, mais ça ne fonctionne que dans des cas bien précis, et après, impossible de mettre en pause  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Conclusion : le mieux reste de le lancer au démarrage, et de ne plus le quitter


----------



## JediMac (31 Août 2001)

Merci pour la tentative ! C'est tout de même sacrément étrange qu'Apple n'ait pas mis cette fonction. Un oubli pareil, c'est digne de kro$oft ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surtout qu'il y a déjà eu une MàJ !


----------



## touba (1 Septembre 2001)

à propos...
j'ai 2/3 radios qui émettent plus sur le synthoniseur radio d'iTunes... je suis allé voir sur le web en tapant www.kerbango.com et je suis tombé sur le site de 3com qui précise que son activité d'emetteur radio (kerbango ndlr) a cessé depuis Mars 2001 !
est ce à dire que petit à petit nous allons perdre toutes nos radios favorites ?
il me semblait avoir lu dans un mensuel Mac qu'apple était sur le coup pour racheter Kerbango...
des infos ? des avis ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Septembre 2001)

Des avis ? A mon avis, on aura en même temps que Mac OS X 10.1 un iTunes 1.2, ou 1.5, qui sera scriptable, tirera parti d'un autre émetteur, disposera d'un equalizer. Un truc un peu plus complet, quoi


----------



## touba (1 Septembre 2001)

ah ben parfait !!!


----------



## jfr (1 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*il me semblait avoir lu dans un mensuel Mac qu'apple était sur le coup pour racheter Kerbango...
des infos ? des avis ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dans le même mensuel mac, ils conseillaient de faire des signets avec les adresses préférées pour zapper kerbango et accéder directement à la radio.
Ce que j'ai fait pour quelques-unes, et ça marche.


----------



## Jean-Seb (24 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour a tous,
je recherche des effets visuelle pour ITunes. Si vous connaissez des sites ou je peut les trouver, ou des liens.
@+ Jean-Séb
Ps pour ITunes sous mac OS9.1 ou Mac OSX


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2001)

va voir par là! 

chez les copains de macinside


----------



## benR (9 Octobre 2001)

J'ai eu une surprise aujourd'hui en mettant un CD dans mon ordi: iTunes (osX) ne parvient pas à se connecter à la CDDB poru trouver directement le nom de l'album et des chansons   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne comprends pas trop... Même si je lis rarement mes CDs sur ma machine, cette fonction était superbement utile !
Suis je le seul à avoir un tel problème ?


----------



## archeos (9 Octobre 2001)

Bon ,le temps de trouver un cd  commercialdans le bordel autour de mon mac, je teste et les noms de pistes de l'album Pablo honey (radiohead) apparaissent. Non, tout est normal.


----------



## Gwenhiver (9 Octobre 2001)

Wither Burn + Peel (Stabbing Westward) est lui aussi reconnu


----------



## Nathalex (9 Octobre 2001)

Pas de problèmes pour moi non plus sur 3 essais...


----------



## Nathalex (9 Octobre 2001)

Les forums de discussion d'apple.com parlent de supprimer un fichier préférences :
com.apple.iTunes.plist
apparamment, ça marche ensuite...


----------



## archeos (9 Octobre 2001)

Si tu trouves quoi que ce soit, pétrole ou idées, parles nous-en


----------



## benR (10 Octobre 2001)

merci à tous.. mais même avec cette dernière combine, ca ne marche pas.. je soupconne un probleme de proxy à deux balles chez moi...

Je vais essayer de creuser ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

quand je demande à itunes de m'obtenir les noms de pistes du CD, il m'affiche un message d'erreur qui dit "erreur de traitement HTTP" 

l'adresse de refs n'est pas bonne où bien il faut en paramètrer une ? où ? 

j'ai la version 1,1


----------



## touba (27 Octobre 2001)

salam,
comment on fait pour importer un CD de musique dont les titres sont enchainés (mixés pour plus fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ?
iTunes me fout à chaque fois 1 seconde entre chaque plage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai essayé de mettre "aucun espace" dans les paramètres de gravage mais évidemment ça change rien puisque c'est d'import qu'il s'agit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon : help !


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Octobre 2001)

'jour !

iTunes ne me pose pas ce problème. Les morceaux extraits ne comportent pas de blanc au début ou à la fin s'il n'y en a pas au départ, et une gravure directement à partir de ces morceaux n'entraine pas de blanc sur le CD obtenu (en ne paramétrant pas de pause entre les morceaux à la gravure). Par contre c'est vrai que la lecture des morceaux en question directement sur le disque dur, à partir de la playlist iTunes, entraîne une petite pose entre chacun (moins d'une seconde toutefois). Ce défaut aura disparu avec la prochaine version de iTunes.

'+


----------



## JediMac (27 Octobre 2001)

Attends mi novembre la sortie d'iTunes 2 !


----------



## Helmer (27 Octobre 2001)

P'tet bien qu'les devlops d'iTunes 2 pourront te repondre. Si tu les trouves...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

Me voilà sur un tout nouveau G4 et quand veux de l'aide sur i-tunes, rien ne s'active. J'ai refait l'intsallation= idem.
Avez-vous une idée?

mac forever


----------



## touba (27 Octobre 2001)

ben ok ! merci pour l'info... rendez-vous en Novembre alors...


----------



## touba (27 Octobre 2001)

salut toubib, koi de neuf ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bienvenue...)
euh... juste pour aider un peu : tu es sous OS 9 ou X ? et est-ce que d'autres aides fonctionnent ? (aide Mac par exemple)
en fait j'ai vérifié par curiosité dans le dossier Library/Documentations/Help et il n'y avait pas le dossier iTunes.help (alors qu'il y a Airport.help, Mac.help etc...) ni le fichier help d'iMovie d'ailleurs... et je ne les ai trouvé nul part ailleurs.
pourtant l'aide iTunes fonctionne parfaitement chez moi...
tu peux essayer d'ouvrir aide Mac et cliquer ensuite sur le point d'interrogation en bas à gauche de la fenêtre d'aide, ça t'amène vers l'index des aides installés (par contre, là je vois bien les fichiers .help d'iTunes et d'iMovie)
à plus...

[26 octobre 2001 : message édité par touba.fall]


----------



## Gwenhiver (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*j'ai vérifié par curiosité dans le dossier Library/Documentations/Help et il n'y avait pas le dossier iTunes.help (alors qu'il y a Airport.help, Mac.help etc...) ni le fichier help d'iMovie d'ailleurs... et je ne les ai trouvé nul part ailleurs.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sous X, fait un control-click sur l'une des deux applications, puis "Afficher le contenu du paquet". Vive les packages !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

personne à de réponses ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

je suis le seul  à qui cela arrives d'avoir ses iTunes (sous 9.1 et X.1)  qui ne trouves pas les serveurs de bases de données referencielles pour acquerir les noms des morceaux de ses CD, c'est pas possible...


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2001)

Ben apparemment si ! Quel est ton type de connexion au net ? Le problème vient peut être du fait que la connexion ne peut se faire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

c'est une connection ADSL par wanadoo


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2001)

Et le probléme se fait même quand tu es déjà connecté ? Tu es en ethernet ou USB ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

quand je suis connecté déjà, oui.... (USB le modem)


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2001)

Bon ben c'est pas la bonne piste, sorry. Si je farfouille un peu et je te tiens au courant. Au cas où, tu as viré les préf d'iTunes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

ah non vais essayer pour les prefs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

ah merde saloperie de saloperie.... c'était ça apparement... ça remarches mainnant... désolé le dérangement pour rien JediMac.... c'était la preière chose à faire pourtant....

mais on oublies vite de faire les trucs simple


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2001)

Ben ouais ! La preuve : la piste que j'ai empruntée au début  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne écoute !


----------



## MarcMame (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Vive les packages !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Oui, et vive les extensions sur les noms de fichiers (.doc) Sic...


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2001)

Et quand l'aide iTunes n'apparaît pas dans la liste des aides dispo du centre d'aide ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

Je suis sur mac os 9.2 sur ce merveilleux G4 qu'on vient de m'installer il y a deux jours. Je n'en pouvais plus d'avoir tellement de platanges sur mon i-mac d'il y a deux ans pourtant. Trop de périph m'a-t-on dit;
Donc j'ai perdu entre temps l'aide de i-tunes.
Et j'ai eu beau télécharger une nouvelle mouture complète, quid.
Et maintenant je suis à lamontagne avec mon i-book et je ne peux pas aller vérifier tes bons conseils.
Je le ferai dans 8 jours
Je constate que sur mon i-book, j'ai le même problème: plus d'aide itunes.
C'est incompréhensible


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

incroyable, j'ai fait comme toubafall m'a dit: j'ai ouvert aide mac et ensuite j'ai cliqué sur le menu principal et miracle toutes les aides installées sont apparues, dont i-tunes;Et là, angoisse: va-ce marcher?
Oui, par Belzebuth et par OdinJe ferai pareil sur mon G4 à mon retour dans la plaine.
Merci au maître Jeddi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2001)

Je retire tout ce que j'ai dit: c'est l'aide i-movie qui est apparue, pas de trace de aide itunes. J'ai trop vite regardé.
Je reste donc sans aide i-tunes...Je me sens tel le bleu


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toubib:
*Merci au maître Jeddi.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'y suis pour rien, c'est Touba qui t'a conseillé cette voix. Par contre je suis dans le même cas que toi, je n'ai pas d'aide d'iTunes


----------



## Floppy (28 Octobre 2001)

Formidable !

Moi aussi je n'avais plus de CDDB et je me connecte par ADSL Wanadoo.

Et, suivant vos conseils, je jette les préférences iTunes et ça remarche.

Merci.

Mais je ne vois pas le rapport entre mes préférences et la connextion à CDDB. Vous êtes magiciens les mecs.


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Floppy:
*Vous êtes magiciens les mecs.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Of non, tout simplement géniaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Blague à part, il se peut que l'adresse qu'iTunes doit consulter soit stockée dans ses préf, donc si elles sont corrompues faut qu'il les refasse. Alors poubelle les préf. Comme on le disait plus haut, c'est une des routines de dépannage à faire en premier. Attention ! Généralement jeter les préf ne fait pas de mal, mais on peut quand même perdre des choses importantes. Exemple, dans Entourage si on vire les préf, on perd ses comptes et les paramètres de présentation. C'est pas dramatiques puisqu'on peut rerégler tout ça, mais bon ...


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*Oui, et vive les extensions sur les noms de fichiers (.doc) Sic...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais, vive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, je préfère. Au moins, on sait toujours à quel type de fichiers on a affaire. (Et puis tu peux les dissimuler.)


----------



## daffyb (31 Octobre 2001)

J'ai récupéré iTune 2 version finale.
Je l'assaye demain (car congé).
Si vous avez des questions, utilisez mon mail


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

C'est la v2.0f13 que tout le monde a déjà...ou pas


----------



## daffyb (31 Octobre 2001)

malheureusement, je ne sais pas...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je verrai ça ce soir...


----------



## daffyb (31 Octobre 2001)

2.0GMc1 : 2.0 Golden Master Candidate 1, la dernière en date dans les labs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà................
Hé èH !


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

tu lis ça où ? dans 'about iTunes' ?


----------



## daffyb (31 Octobre 2001)

Je ne peux pas le dire, je ne suis pas sur mon mac. Promis, demain (j'ai mes entrées chez apple...)


----------



## touba (1 Novembre 2001)

iTunes 2 (2.0 f13) m'a quelque peu déçu... je n'ai peut-être pas la finale mais je ne crois pas que ce pb soit résolu :

si vous voulez importer un CD mixé sur votre DD tout est ok, mais lors de l'écoute chaque piste est séparée d'un blanc du plus mauvais effet sur un CD de musique électronique...
avec iTunes 2 une nouvelle fonction apparait : CrossFade Playback, ça sert a enchainer des titres qui ne l'étaient pas (grâce a des fondus au début et à la fin de chaque plage)
mais qu'en est-il des pistes déjà enchainées ? et ben cette fonction ne sert à rien puisque même si vous réduisez le crossfade au minimum les titres s'enchainent avec un fondu !
c'est nul !!!!!! mais alors vraiment nul !!!
comment peut-on faire un lecteur de mp3 qui ne lit pas les CD enchainés ? (pas le CD lui même mais son importation sur DD)

dommage...


----------



## freeaker (3 Novembre 2001)

j'ai reinstallé Os 9.2 Itunes etc 

Evidement il ne veut plus voir mon graveur comme lecteur principal, donc pas de son, il se contente de voir les pistes, lapreuve le bouton eject commande le cd interne de mon mac.

Bien que scsi avec 2930 tout cela marchait avant, je ne trouve pas le reglage qui permet de permuter le lecteur pae defaut.

Heeeeelp!  ca me gonfle grave

leslog apple c'est pas mal, amis franchement on aimerait des fonctions avancées explicites; tous le monde ne se contente pas d'un Imac


----------



## Cricri (3 Novembre 2001)

Ben alors personne pour dire que Itunes 2 est dispo depuis plusieurs heures, 
ICI





Attention gros problème avec l'install dans Mac OS X voir ICI

[03 novembre 2001 : message édité par Cricri]


----------



## Gwenhiver (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*comment peut-on faire un lecteur de mp3 qui ne lit pas les CD enchainés ? (pas le CD lui même mais son importation sur DD)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dans un fichier mp3, il y a une partie qui stocke les tags ID3 (a l'origine à la fin, maintenant au début). Plus deux ou trois autres trucs qui provoquent un léger "blanc" à la fin et au début d'un morceau.
Ce n'est pas le lecteur mp3 qui est en cause, c'est tout simplement le format mp3 lui-même qui n'est pas adapté. La seule solution est d'ouvrir tous tes fichiers dans Amadeus ou Audion, et de les coller bout à bout. Mais tu perdras l'accès aux pistes, et les informations sur chaque morceau.


----------



## Pilou2 (5 Novembre 2001)

Mon Imac (Mac OS 9.2.1) me met que je dois télécharger la version française d'Itunes 2 pour pouvoir l'installer... Je ne peux pas installer la version anglaise...
Pourquoi ?
Et sinon quelqu'un sait quand sortira la version française ?


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2001)

itunes 2 dectete le systeme qui est installé sur t'a machine car il doit installé des extensions et c'est pour ça que tu ne peu pas installé itunes 2 sur t'a tu doit attendre une version française


----------



## Yama (5 Novembre 2001)

Sur ce site sont repertorié toutes les radios qui diffuse online.
http://www.tv-radio.com/ 

Je ne parviens pas a mettre ses radios dans iTunes !

comment je fais : je voudrais me faire un liste de toutes les radios que j'aime


----------



## Floppy (5 Novembre 2001)

Pomme-U ?


----------



## MarcMame (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cricri:
*Ben alors personne pour dire que Itunes 2 est dispo depuis plusieurs heures*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est la version Anglaise...
Pas installable sur un OS français.
Evitons les téléchargements inutiles....


----------



## dany (5 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour, je viens d'installer Mac osX sur mon pismo 500  
j'ai donc aussi Mac os 9.2 sur lequel je travaille.
Lorsque j'ouvre Mac OsX, la fenetre d'iTunes ne
comporte pas les listes de lecture que j'ai crée sous
Mac os 9 et dans ce cas il me faut  toutes les refaire .
Est ce logique ou est ce que je suis nul !


----------



## Yama (6 Novembre 2001)

logique : ce sont deux softs différent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais je crois qu'il y a un moyen de tricher en fesant un alias de tes prefs : ah ! confirmer !


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Novembre 2001)

'soir !

Les alias permettent en effet des miracles : voir ici !

'+


----------



## dany (6 Novembre 2001)

Merci à vous deux, je vais essayer de suite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2001)

j'ai téléchargé itunes 2 sur le site us mais j'ai un message d'erreur car mon système 9 est francais et non anglais


----------



## albin (7 Novembre 2001)

Normale pourle moment itunes 2 ne marche que sur un systéme anglais donc un peu de passience il doit arové bientot d'après les news du site.
a+


----------



## JediMac (10 Novembre 2001)

LO,

Il y a quelques temps, j'avais demandé comment faire pour que les CD soient lus dès leur insertion dans le Mac, même si iTunes n'est pas lancé. Personne ne savait comment faire et Gwenhiver n'avait pas pu écrire un script. Hé ben il y a 10 min, j'enfile le CD et bien qu'iTunes n'était pas lancé, v'la t'y pas qu'j'entends la musique quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pas de lancement du lecteur CD Apple audio non plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Bref, le CD est lu sans qu'aucune application ne soit lancée, même une invisible ! (j'ai regardé avec FinderPop)
Même si j'ai réinstaller mon Mac, il me semble avoir remis la même config qu'avant. Le seul truc en plus : le shareware iTunes remote que j'ai essayé ce matin, qui ne m'a pas plu et que j'ai mis dans la corbeille.
Comment expliquer cette aubaine ?

[09 novembre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## roro (10 Novembre 2001)

soit je n'ai pas tout compris, soit j'ai mal lu... en tous cas, rien ne m'étonne dans ce que tu as écrit !
en effet, ça fait des lustres que mes CD audios sont lus automatiquement dès que je les insère dans le lecteur du Mac !! et ce, sans appli ouverte... y a un réglage dans QT, un autre dans le module barre de réglages "lecteur cd" où tu peux spécifier "lecture auto".

A moins que ton pbm se posait sous X ?

c'est tellement énorme que j'ai l'impression d'avoir répondu à côté


----------



## JediMac (10 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*c'est tellement énorme que j'ai l'impression d'avoir répondu à côté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas si énorme que ça ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En fait, ce que nous n'avions pas réussi à faire, c'est que iTunes se lance tout seul quand on insére un CD.
Ca n'est donc pas ce dont je parle ici. Y'a mes neurones qui ont grillé.
Mais pour la lecture automatique sans lancement d'application, ben ça je viens vraiment de le découvrir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je n'avais jamais zieuté le module CD de la barre des réglages (mais il n'était pas sur lecture auto, maintenant il y est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Passons comme dit Fisch ...


----------



## Gwenhiver (10 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*En fait, ce que nous n'avions pas réussi à faire, c'est que iTunes se lance tout seul quand on insére un CD.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça le fait maintenant avec la version 2. En tout cas sous X. Et comme il n'y a rien de prévu dans les prefs pour désactiver cette fonction, on trouve désormais dans celles d'Audion "désactiver le lancement automatique d'iTunes"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce qui est légitime, parce que je peux vous dire que c'est lourd d'avoir iTunes qui démarre quand on se sert d'Audion pour écouter sa musique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2001)

Alors la je suis scié qu'il n'existe pas encore de petit patch pour pouvoir installer iTune2 US sur un système Français... Mais ça doit vouloir dire que la sortie de la version francaise est imminente !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des idées ?


----------



## JediMac (14 Novembre 2001)

Sans l'avoir testé (je préfère être patient), j'ai vu que MacBidouille proposait un truc pour franciser iTunes 2US. La nouvelle doit être dans les archives de l'actualité de MacG


----------



## benjamin (14 Novembre 2001)

C'était pour OSX, le truc de Macbidouille


----------



## JediMac (14 Novembre 2001)

J'ai retrouvé ce dont je vous parlais, mais c'est pour OS X only


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2001)

Moi je l'ai installé sur un systeme US qui tranait, il est vraiement beaucoup plus performant que la version 1 et j'aime bien la possiblité de faire des enchainement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2001)

Bon alors voila le pb: Avant avec soundjam tout beignait... Mais vu que le dévelloppement en est arreté, que Itunes2 va sortir... J'ai décidé de réinstallé Itunes1.1... J'ai tout bien désinstallé soundjam (appli, extensions etc...) recréé ma bibliothèque Itunes etc... Deux problèmes se posent:
1) Itunes n'arrète pas de sauter (quand je l'ai en "tache de fond" et que je suis sur une autre appli) et ceci à chaque click de sourie ou presque... c'est pas très ag agréable
J'ai tout d'abord cru à des fichiers endommagé: que neni! ça ne saute pas quand Itunes tourne seul...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) Lorsque je colle un cd audio dans mon lecteur, l'icone apparait sur le bureau, je peu le lire via le apple cd player ou via Itunes mais impossible de copier une des pistes par simple Glisser/poser sur le bureau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) La conversion en mp3: une vrai galère: je vous en parle même pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'où cela peut il venir (une extension oubliée?) J'ai déja essayé de virer les prèf: c'est idem...

Peut être qu'avec Itunes2... Vf à la fin du mois?

Merci à vous de vos éclairages..


----------



## roro (15 Novembre 2001)

si t'es sous 9 avec la mémoire virtuelle activée, ça ne m'étonne pas. Si c'est le cas, désactive là et fais un essai.
Combien as tu de Ram ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

Imac 266, 160 mo de ram, macos 9.1.Bon c'est cool! Avec la mémoire virtuelle désactivé ça roule nickel... 

Question: Quand ai je intéret à activer/désactiver la mémore virtuelle? Pour quel type d'appli dois je la réactiver?

Autre chose: L'importation en MP3: Pas moyen d'importer en mp3 via le menu "avancé"... J'ai toujours le message "impossible de convertir les fichiers selectionnés"...

Seule possibilité: Ouvrir le cd audio dans Itunes, faire un glissé/déposé vers la bibliothèque et là la conversion se fait... Mais peut être est ce la voie classique?

En tout cas: Merci Roro! C'est quand mème plus cool comme ça...


----------



## MarcMame (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zeglaude:
*Question: Quand ai je intéret à activer/désactiver la mémore virtuelle? Pour quel type d'appli dois je la réactiver?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
En gros : JAMAIS !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu vas voir que depuis que tu n'as plus la mémoire virtuelle activée que ton Mac réagit beaucoup plus vite.
Si, et seulement si, une application necessite plus de mémoire que disponible, un message t'avertira disant que la mémoire est saturée et qu'il faut donc soit quitter les autres applis, soit enclencher la mémoire virtuelle (cela necessite de redemarrer)
Si ce message revient trop souvent, il est préferable, soit de n'avoir qu'une seule application ouverte à la fois, soit acheter de la mémoire supplémentaire, pas cher en ce moment, dépechez vous on brade !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2001)

Dakodak... Effectivement, dans l'ensemble j'ai l'impression de gagner en fluidité... Cool! 

Pour le changement de ram, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire dernièrement sur les différents posts à ce sujet, il me faut de la sodim 144 broches... Jouable d'en mettre deux de 256mo? Si c'est le cas, ça vas booster grave!












En tout cas merci pour les (encore une fois) bon conseils


----------



## dmao (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zeglaude:
*Autre chose: L'importation en MP3: Pas moyen d'importer en mp3 via le menu "avancé"... J'ai toujours le message "impossible de convertir les fichiers selectionnés"...

Seule possibilité: Ouvrir le cd audio dans Itunes, faire un glissé/déposé vers la bibliothèque et là la conversion se fait... Mais peut être est ce la voie classique?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non
... la voie classique est  plus simple.
Tu clic sur importer, (en haut à droite)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2001)

C'est bien là un de mes soucis avec Itunes... Quand j'essaies d'importer via le menu "avancé" puis "importer" ça ne fonctionne pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





D'où cela peut il venir?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour,
Je viens de télécharger la version française de iTunes 2.0.2 pour OS 9.2.1 (j'avais la version 1.1 installée qui fonctionnait sans prob!), jusque là TVB. Mais lorsque je le lance pour la première fois il me dit: "Impossible de trouver ou de créer le fichier Bibl. musicale iTunes dont l'emplacement par défaut est le dossier "Document"
Or il y a bien un fichier de ce nom dans le bon dossier...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de votre aide


----------



## Pilou2 (18 Novembre 2001)

Moiça marche sans problème.
T'as la version 9.2.1 aussi ?


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2001)

Bizarre moi aussi j'ai installer itunes 2 fr et je n'ai eu aucun probleme, j'avais même la version us d'installer et je n'ai eu aucun conflit


----------



## Yama (18 Novembre 2001)

http://www.tv-radio.com/ 

vous connaissez ce site ?

il réunit toutes les radios de france : régionnalles, locales et nationnales.

Cela me casse les pieds d'avoir à aller sur leur site : 

je ne parviens pas a mettre les streams sur iTunes.

Quelqun peut m'aider ????

J'aimerais vraiment qu'iTunes deviennes ma chaine hifi radio !

merci d'avance

j'ai réussi avec une radio pourrie Lyonnaise en allant directos sur leur site mais j'ai l'impression que je fais n'imooirte quoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2001)

Bon, bon... alors je vais réinstaller iTunes 1.1 au il fonctionne lui...

Merci encore...


----------



## JediMac (19 Novembre 2001)

Tu le télécharges ici, en prenant soin d'indiquer la langue en bas de page.
Comme d'hab, Apple france est complétement dans les choux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'ai pas trouvé où télécharger iTunes sur leur site et ils n'en parlent même pas dans les actus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 novembre 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## JediMac (20 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par super man:
*
Or il y a bien un fichier de ce nom dans le bon dossier...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Peut-être qu'en réindiquant le chemin du dossier iTunes dans les préf ...
Sinon, vire les préf.
Chez moi, l'install s'est bien déroulée. J'ai même mis un alias "dossier iTunes" dans Doc parce que le vrai dossier est stocké ailleurs. Et iTunes s'en contente très bien.
D'ailleurs, avant que je réinstalle mon iMac, j'avais mis un alias "documents" (qui pointait sur ma partition documents) à la place du dossier documents de Mac OS. Comme ça, les données iTunes et micro$oft étaient stockées dans la partoche que je sauvegarde. Mais je n'ai pas réussi à refaire cette manip  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mais bon, je vais trouver pourquoi ...


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (20 Novembre 2001)

si je fait une playlist de morceaux, avec un réglage d'effet de transition.... est il possible de graver cette playlist en ayant les effets de transitions gravés aussi ????

j'parie que c'est pas possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hein ?


----------



## MarcMame (20 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Tu le télécharges ici, en prenant soin d'indiquer la langue en bas de page.
Comme d'hab, Apple france est complétement dans les choux    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'ai pas trouvé où télécharger iTunes sur leur site et ils n'en parlent même pas dans les actus    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ouaip ! Mon petit doigt me dit que je vais attendre un peu....


----------



## ficelle (20 Novembre 2001)

salut yama.
j'ai fais un glissé deposé des radio qui m'interessent dans un dossier, et je les ai mise en signet dans quicktime pro. mais je peux aussi les ecouter directement du finder en mode colonnes.
par contre, ça ne marche pas avec itune.
a+


----------



## bateman (20 Novembre 2001)

je parie que si moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2001)

Merci de vos suggestions je vais essayer les différantes manip.

Y.M.


----------



## MarcMame (20 Novembre 2001)

Vous avez trouver où iTunes 2 en vf ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2001)

Yo, ça y est Itunes 2 vf installée sans problème, extension Itunes 1.1 virée, bibliothèque reconnues, tout beigne quoi! Cela a même résolu tout les petits soucis d'importations et de conversions que j'avais avec la version 1.1 depuis la désinstal de Soundjam!

Sauf que: J'ai bien le "bouton" Itunes dans la barre de réglage mais il n'est pas fonctionnel pour lancer l'appli ... Par contre une fois Itunes lancé il devient fonctionnel (changement de morceau, quitter Itunes etc...). Je suis donc obligé d'avoir un alias sur le bureau pour lancer Itunes...

Quelqu'un a t'il remarqué ce "bug" ou est ce moi qui "bug"? Hein dites?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2001)

Problèmes réglés avec Itunes 2 vf!
Merci à tous


----------



## JediMac (20 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zeglaude:
*ou est ce moi qui "bug"? Hein dites?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est ça ! Chez moi il est bien activé


----------



## JediMac (20 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par super man:
*Merci de vos suggestions je vais essayer les différantes manip.

Y.M.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

As-tu bien viré l'extension iTunes 1.1 ? On sait jamais, ça vient peut être de là ?


----------



## kodex (20 Novembre 2001)

Il faut bien entendu désactiver l'extension itunes 1.1 ! Je dis bien entendu mais ce n'était justement pas évident, apple ayant "oublié" de notifier cette manip !

Vous pouvez tous trouvez itunes 202 en vf sur "pomme à jour", c'est disponible depuis deux ou trois jours.


----------



## JediMac (20 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*Il faut bien entendu désactiver l'extension itunes 1.1 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il faut carrément la virer, elle ne sert plus à rien puisque iTunes2 à la sienne.

Une question : qu'elle est l'extension sproket que demande iTunes pour les effets visuels en plein écran SVP-merci ?


----------



## JediMac (20 Novembre 2001)

C'est DrawSprocketLib


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2001)

L'extension d'Itunes 1,1 est bien virée (depuis le début: voir first post) mais le bouton n'est toujours pas fonctionnel pour lancer l'appli, après il le devient


----------



## JediMac (21 Novembre 2001)

Euh Zeglaude, pour l'extension à virer, je causais à l'initiateur du post ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As-tu essayé de virer les préf de la barre de réglage ?

Super man, tu t'en sors ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2001)

ET MERDE...! Je jette l'éponge!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me contante très bien de iTunes 1.1 qui fonctionne très bien.
Merci encore de votre aide.

Il faut vraiment que je passe sous X...

SuperMan


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2001)

Les prefs de la barra de réglage: pas con! J'essaie ça demain matin (là j'suis au taf...) J'avais pensé aux prefs Itunes mais pas aux autres! J'vois pas vraiment ce que ça peut être d'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'vous tiens au jus!


----------



## kodex (21 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*

Il faut carrément la virer, elle ne sert plus à rien puisque iTunes2 à la sienne.

Une question : qu'elle est l'extension sproket que demande iTunes pour les effets visuels en plein écran SVP-merci ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sais pas 
Mais la force est en toi, en toi tu trouveras la solution !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2001)

bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il y a un moyen pour faire ça :

Dans ma bibliotheque i-tunes, j'ai plus de 1500 chansons.
Elles sont toutes à des débits différents. 128, 160, 192 Kbs.

J'ai trouvé le moyen de les "reconvertir" unes par unes mais y a-t-il un moyen pour tout convertir en une seule opération, exemple tout mettre à 128 Kbps.

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Novembre 2001)

'

Je ne sais pas dans quel but tu veux réaliser ces conversions mais tu dois avoir en tête que tu vas beaucoup perdre en qualité sonore. Il est en effet très destructeur pour le signal d'origine de subir 2 compressions de suite telles que le MP3. Quant à la solution à ton problème, je ne l'ai pas, mais peut être que MP3 Rage (cherche le sur www.versiontracker.com), outil à tout faire pour gérer les MP3, te sera utile pour ça, faut tester.

'+

[22 novembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (24 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*je parie que si moi.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sérieux ????


----------



## Muludovski (24 Novembre 2001)

Hallo.
Comment on fait pour arreter une convertion en mp3 sous Itunes, si on s'est trompé de fichier?...
Avec Sounjam, y'avait "Stop converting", mais là...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanx...
A+

[23 novembre 2001 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## Pilou2 (24 Novembre 2001)

T'appuies sur la croix en bas à gauche de l'écran de contrôle ?
Je crois...


----------



## Muludovski (24 Novembre 2001)

La croix? Si tu parles du "PLUS" tout en bas a gauche de la fenetre principale, il sert plutot a créér de nouvelles playlists...
Merci mon gars.
A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2001)

Yo les jeun's... Bon je reviens à la charge avec ma "petite" galère: Mon bouton Itunes ne fonctionne plus pour lancer l'appli via la barre de réglage (ceci depuis l'instal de Itunes 2 vf).

Par contre une fois Itunes lancé, il fonctionne normalement (morceau précedent, suivant, pause, quitter etc...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai bien viré l'extension d'Itunes 1.1, viré les prefs d'Itunes, viré les prefs de la barre de réglage... Rien à faire! Pas moyen de démarer avec ce foutu bouton!

Quelqu'un en aurait un "neuf" ou un "qui marche" à m'envoyer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ou à défaut l'un d'entre vous a t'il rencontré ce problème?

Merci!


----------



## bjonker (24 Novembre 2001)

dans la fenetre où ya les infos en cours (au milieu en haut) tu cliques sur la fleche a gauche jusqu'a ce que tu tombes sur les infos de la conversion si tu n'es pas dessus bien sur... ensuite pour arreter la conversion faut juste cliquer sur la croix a droite de la fenetre... dans le prolongement de la barre d'avancement de conversion...
peut pas etre plus precis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si tu trouves pas... ben


----------



## bjonker (24 Novembre 2001)

pour tout cnvertir d'un coup faut juste choisir le dossier ou se trouve toute tes chansons... donc si j'ai un conseil a te donner... 

dans la mesure ou tu tiens vraiment a tout recoder je te conseille cette marche à suivre:
1. ajoute toutes tes chansons dans iTunes
2. mets à jour tout les tags des fichiers (nom de la chanson, artiste, album etc...)
3. crée un dossier sur le bureau dans lequel tu mettras toutes tes chansons....dans des dossiers sous dossier peut importe il convertira tout...
4. ensuite va dans iTunes -&gt; *Avancé* -&gt; *Convertir en mp3*
5. sélectionne *ton dossier sur le bureau* où tu as mis tes chansons et clique sur *choisir*
6. et la bingo c parti une fois tout converti iTunes aura tout rangé par artiste et album...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci iTunes

un petit conseil aussi qui me semble evident c'est de déplacer le dossier de destination de music itunes... en fait le changer (ca se fait dans les preferences) au profit du dossier music du compte utilisateur... voila c tout


----------



## chouchou (25 Novembre 2001)

Je ne comprends pas. 
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les effets visuels d'iTunes 2.0.2 sur un iBook 500/320/OS X.1.1 atteignent à peine 10 images par seconde en plein écran. Même sur un Quicksilver on n'atteint pas les 30.
Alors que sur PC, pas besoin d'avoir un monstre de puissance pour dépasser les 30fps avec n'importe quel plug-in, j'en ai la preuve sous les yeux.
Alors c'est quoi ? iTunes n'est pas optimisé pour les cartes videos ? C'est le processeur qui fait tout ??


----------



## bjonker (26 Novembre 2001)

ben oui c vrai ca!!!!!
elles sont passées où les doubles flèches pour le defilement de la fenetre principale????
je les ai partout dans le systeme... les applis etc...
2 en haut et deux en bas
mais pas dans iTunes!!! j'en ai une en bas et une en haut   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est du a koi?
pour info je suis sous X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 novembre 2001 : message édité par bjonker]


----------



## Armentis (26 Novembre 2001)

Salut

Essayes avec le Plug-in visuel G-Force que tu trouveras sur www.versiontracker.com.  C'est ce qu'il y a de mieu à l'heure actuel en Plug-in visuel (preformance, qualité de compositions). 

Je pense qu'il marchera impécable. Sur mon iMac 400 DV ES (janvier 2000), il fonctionne à merveille.

PS: alloues un peu plus de mémoire à iTune (2 à 10 MO celon la quantité de Ram que tu as) et désactive la mémoire virtuelle.


----------



## Ludopac (26 Novembre 2001)

Difficiel d'allouer de la mémoir à iTunes sous OS X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois que les effets ne sont pas optimisés. J'avais lu qqpart qu'on pouvait les optimiser, mais je ne sais plus comment ...

Par contre, si tu les mets en plein écran, ça va un peu plus vite ...


----------



## ichnusa (26 Novembre 2001)

Je suis passé à itunes2 vf depuis sa sortie mais j'ai remarqué que lorsque je lance les effets visuels ceux-ci sont normaux pendant 10 secondes puis ralentissent d'un seul coup?!!!
Quelqu'un a-t-il remarqué la même chose, d'où cela peut-il venir


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2001)

Aucun pb avec iTunes 2, je suis sous OS9.1, pas d'OS X, pas de ralentissements, j'ai mis 20 Mo de RAM à iTunes de base. Le seul pb c'est mes fenêtres qui se baladent après le changement de profondeur d'écran em plein écran...


----------



## ichnusa (26 Novembre 2001)

je suis sur os 9.1; j'ai alloué 15mo à itunes mais c'est toujours


----------



## ichnusa (27 Novembre 2001)

Ayant des problèmes avec itunes2 comme vous avez pu le constater dans un post précédant, je crois que je vais revenir à itunes 1. quelle marche à suivre et comment je fais pour conserver ma bibliothèque????


----------



## JediMac (27 Novembre 2001)

Il faut que tu conserves le dossier iTunes qui a dû être créé dans le dossiers documents. Je pense, (j'espère ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) que ça n'est même pas utile, iTunes ne devrait pas écraser ce dossier qui contient des données personnelles. Mais bon ...


----------



## Yama (27 Novembre 2001)

t'as réinstaller iTunes 2.... ???


Sinon tu déplace le dossier où tu as ta bibliothèque de sons : par précaution


----------



## macboy (28 Novembre 2001)

voilà je voudrais exporter ma liste d'itunes mais bon qd je veux ouvrir le document il me dit que celui ci est trop volumineux dc je l'ouvre avec word
mais bon ce n'est pas très pratique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je voudrais dc pouvoir l'exporter en format html
cela est il possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et surtout je voudrais paramétrer mon classement ainsi c'est moi qui décide comment son trier les fichiers (si je veux le nom de l'artiste ou bien le titre en premier..)
dc comment faire
dois je utiliser un autre logiciel qu'itunes pr ça ??


----------



## macboy (28 Novembre 2001)

je suis con il suffisait d'ouvrir avec excel et ensuite de l'enregistrer en format html (après bien avoir  crée un cadre)


----------



## chouchou (28 Novembre 2001)

1. est-il possible d'enregistrer la radio d'internet sur iTunes ?
2. Quels genres de flux iTunes est-il capable de lire ? Est-ce que http://www.tv-radio.com/live/mov/ouifm80_2.mov  est lisible sur iTunes ? (j'ai l'impression que non mais bon)

Pour info, j'ai iTunes X 2.0.2

Ciao et merci


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (28 Novembre 2001)

non  mais on peux vraiment graver avec l'effet de transition en AIFF avec iTunes 2


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Novembre 2001)

moi j'ai viré itunes 2.02 en français pour la 2 tout court en anglais, pasque la 2.02 gérait très mal les caractères non romains (japonais dans mon cas) et les titres de morceaux japonais affichaient n'importe quoi (je suis sous macos10.1)


----------



## bjonker (28 Novembre 2001)

nan pour ca il faut utiliser le plug in quicktime d'IE il me semble...
iTunes lis des radios en streaming du style: 
http ://123.123.123.123:8000
en gros c une adresse ip et un numéro de port...

[28 novembre 2001 : message édité par bjonker]


----------



## archeos (28 Novembre 2001)

Tu peux être plus clair tribouille stp ? ça marche avec l'AIFF et pas avec les mp3, c'est ça ?

[28 novembre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2001)

Peut-on faire un cd bootable avec itunes ou disk buner
et comment ? J'ai un imac dvd 700
merci


----------



## MarcMame (8 Décembre 2001)

Pour quoi faire ?
Je sais que cela ne repond pas à ta question, mais ça peut nous aider à comprendre ton problème.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2001)

Pour utiliser Techtool que j'ai achete online
merci


----------



## Yama (8 Décembre 2001)

non ! il faut toast.

iTunes ???? mais c'est pour les CD audios juste !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2001)

je suis un debutant......mais toast 4.1.3 ne reconnait pas le graveur interne de mon Imac
merci


----------



## MarcMame (8 Décembre 2001)

Essaye de retirer l'extension "discburner" du dossier "extensions". (il faut redemarrer ensuite)

Mais comme ton mac est récent et que tu à une vieille version de Toast, il est probable qu'il te faille Toast 5.


----------



## Jean lefort2 (9 Décembre 2001)

J'ai mon IPOD depuis Jeudi et j'ai remarqué tout de suite qu'il y avait un son horrible qui sortait de mon PowerBook Titanium.
Une fonction existe dans ITUNES pour supprimer le son sourround, comment faire, pouvez-vous m'aider, merci.
@plus


----------



## decoris (21 Décembre 2001)

ces scripts sont géniaux!!!

ils rendent itunes vraiment incontournable!!

imprimer une jaquette depuis une liste de morceau, créer une liste récapitulative de ses morceaux, etc...

seul hic, il faut repasser en langue anglaise pour en profiter...

ca marche pas avec itunes en fr.

facile sur os x, mais moins sous os 9...

programmeurs en herbes, au boulot!!

j'ai regardé le code, ca a vraiment pas l'air compliqué...

je y travailleurais bien, mais je pars en suisse demain...

donc, a mon retour si personne n' a corrigé...


----------



## epsilon (22 Décembre 2001)

Depuis la mise à jour de Itunes 2 les effets visuels sont quelques peu saccadés. Why? J'ai Imac 400 avec assez de mémoire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2001)

Même chose pour moi sur mon iMac DV 400, sous MacOS 9.1, avec 360 Mo de mémoire.
Cela n'était jamais arrivé avec iTunes 1.
Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution?


----------



## macboy (23 Décembre 2001)

essayez d'allouer plus de mémoire à Itunes
pr cela faites allez dans les infos d'Itunes
et dans la rubrique mémoire
et vous augmentez la taille de la mémoire souhaitée
je ne sais pas si ça va fonc
mais on peut tjrs essayer


----------



## epsilon (23 Décembre 2001)

Allouer plus de mémoire c'est déjà fait sans résultat...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2001)

J'ai moi aussi alloué plus de mémoire, sans résultats, et puis j'ai appuyé sur la touche F (afficher la fréquence) lorsque les effets visuels sont activés plein écran.
Et ça marche!!!  Il y a un petit nombre en haut à gauche qui doit rester et l'image n'est plus saccadée.
Voilà donc la seule solution qui a marché pour moi.


----------



## Floppy (25 Décembre 2001)

Ces scripts sont bien commodes en effet. Certains sont passablement beugués hélas (cf. le script pour supprimer les morceaux dont le fichier MP3 est manquant).

Mais je m'y colle. Correction, traduction et adaptation à Omniweb.

A+


----------



## Floppy (26 Décembre 2001)

J'ai terminé l'adaptation des scripts d'iTunes mais comme cet idiot de DroppStuff ne conserve pas les noms de fichiers longs, vous ne les aurez pas ce soir.

Remercions Aladdin de se tenir à la pointe du progrès. Mais à quoi sert donc la version 6.5.1 ?

Par ailleurs, la fonction de copier-coller des noms de fichiers dans le Finder ne préserve ni l'ordre des fichiers, ni les accents. Génial   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[26 décembre 2001 : message édité par Floppy]


----------



## Floppy (26 Décembre 2001)

Vous trouverez à cette adresse une libre adaptation des scripts pour la version française 2.0.3 d'iTunes et Mac OS X.

Joyeuses fêtes de Noël.      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[05 janvier 2002 : message édité par Floppy]


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (26 Décembre 2001)

très beau travail et merci. 

Je viens de télécharger tes scripts et les ai installé. J'ai fait quelques tests et cela fonctionne à merveille.

j'en profite pour te souhaiter de bonnes fêtes


----------



## Floppy (29 Décembre 2001)

Merci.

Le script pour dresser le catalogue de l'iPod fonctionne-t-il bien ?


----------



## mercutio (30 Décembre 2001)

bonjour,
je suis en train d'écouter une radio d'enfer avec itunes
(classement electronic: chemlab).
Comment je dois faire pour pouvoir capturer une heure ou deux afin de les mettre sur un cd (mp3 ou aiff).

Cette question est valable aussi pour les video en streaming.

PS: j'ai quicktime pro

merci.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2001)

Malheureusement je crains qu'il n'existe pas de solutions pour récupérer du streaming et le stocker. Idem pour la radio iTunes... 
Et si je me trompe j'aimerais bien avoir également la solution!


----------



## ricchy (31 Décembre 2001)

le seul truc que j'ai trouvé, malheureusement c'est une sortie mono en passant par une des deux sorties casque, via un jack planté dans le cul de mon md....
mais v essayer d'acheter un deuxième cable pour en faire une sortie stéréo, je passerai publier si ca marche.

iMac dv edition special 
bientôt un titi, du moins j'espère.


----------



## ficelle (31 Décembre 2001)

et si tu mettais directement un cable stereo ?


----------



## Tyler (1 Janvier 2002)

Bizzarement,lorsque l'on prend une radio et qu'on la met dans une playlist,le bouton graver apparé dans itunes...

qui a essayé d'appuyer sur graver ?


----------



## decoris (1 Janvier 2002)

et ben, je suis sur le cul...
je viens de rentrer, et tout est déja fait, marche nikel!!

merci bcp en tout cas!!


----------



## Floppy (1 Janvier 2002)

Mais je vous en prie. Vos compliments me font bien plaisir.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant, j'ai corrigé le lien dans le message mais avant cela, il valait mieux télécharger depuis le lien donné dans ma signature.

Entre les deux, j'ai corrigé deux boutons "Cancel" (que j'avais oubliés) en boutons "Annuler". Ça n'a l'air que cosmétique comme bug mais en réalité pas du tout. Car "Cancel" ne marche pas dans AppleScript français. Il faut spécifiquement libeller le bouton en "Annuler" pour que ça annule vraiment.

J'espère également que vous apprécierez les scripts bonus. Ils sont parmi ceux que j'utilise le plus.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2002)

C'est vrai que j'avais pas pensé au câble... Mais une solution logicielle serait quand même plus agréable...


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2002)

iTunes sous MacOS 9 me permet de visualiser, (après sélection de Bibliothèque), en partie haute de l'écran:
Genre, Artiste et Album


Sous MacOS X, je n'ai en affichage que Artisite et Album...

Y a-t-il moyen de modifer cela?


----------



## Floppy (6 Janvier 2002)

Version 1.0.2 du 5/01 : correction des bugs affectant les scripts de recherche sur CDNow.

[05 janvier 2002 : message édité par Floppy]


----------



## chouchou (7 Janvier 2002)

Est-il possible de lire un mp3 sans qu'il soit automatiquement rajouté à la bibliothèque, ça m'arrangerait pas mal.
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

Il me semble que tu peux (via les prefs) mettre itunes comme lecteur de mp3 par défaut... Pas sur... et la ch'suis sur un pauv' pc (au boulot)...


----------



## chouchou (7 Janvier 2002)

Ce n'était pas ma question en fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand on ouvre un fichier mp3 avec iTunes, il s'ajoute automatiquement à la bibliothèque d'iTunes. Le pb, c'est que je n'ai justement pas envie que les artistes que je n'écoute qu'occasionnellement viennent polluer ma bibliothèque.

C'est tout


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2002)

Lorsque je fais un liste dans itunes pour graver un cd des fois il commence à graver la premier chanson de ma liste et des fois il prend n importe quel chanson et la grave en premier et apres il ne suis pas l ordre 
je me retrouve avec un cd gaver avec toutes les chansons d accord mais elles ne sont pas du tout dans l'ordre
Pourquoi? et merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2002)

Lorsque je fais un liste dans itunes pour graver un cd des fois il commence à graver la premier chanson de ma liste et des fois il prend n importe quel chanson et la grave en premier et apres il ne suis pas l ordre 
je me retrouve avec un cd gaver avec toutes les chansons d accord mais elles ne sont pas du tout dans l'ordre
Pourquoi? et merci d'avance


----------



## ricchy (20 Janvier 2002)

je ne sais pas si cela à une influance, mais moi g cliqué sur la colonne des chiffres à gauche des morceaux et il me les à graver dans l'ordre que j'avais sélectionné.

maintenant si il y a un spécialiste en la matière...

mais essaye déjà cette solution peut êrte est ce la bonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

imac G3 400mhz dv special 
13Go / 384mo
(bientôt un titi 550)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sous macos 9.2
adsl/ visor/ eosd30/ sony pc2


----------



## Muludovski (29 Janvier 2002)

Yo à vous...
J'ai blems avec iTunes: Il ajoute systematiquement les morceaux que je lance, sans me demander mon avis...
Aujourd'hui, j'ai gravé une compil mp3, et quand j'ai lancé le cd, je me suis retrouvé avec plein de doublons sur mes playlists...
Y'a pas moyen de l'eviter?
Merci...
A+


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

même problème avec mes mp3 sur disque firewire non ajoutés à la biblitohèque mais qui s'y trouvent de fait!


----------



## Balooo (29 Janvier 2002)

Normal, a toute les fois que tu clic sur un mp3 il est ajouter automatiquement dans ta bibliothèque itunes. Utilise plutôt "apercu" dans présentation par liste ou bien Quicktime pour écouter un morceaux avant de décider si tu veut l'ouvrir dans itunes.

Pour les CD graver, il est normal aussi que tu te retrouve avec deux fois les même pièces musicale, si elle était déjà dans ta bibliothèques et qu'ensuite tu ajoute les titres de ton Cd dans ta bibliothèques itunes.

Un petit truc pour savoir lesquel des titres effacer quand tu as plein de titre en double. Parce dans itunes, même si tu efface cette liste de lecture, elle reste quand même dans la bibliothèque principal.  Il faut absolument effacer a partir de la bibliothèque.  
1- Avant de graver un Cd, tu les as tous mis dans une liste de lecture que tu as créer.
2- Une fois le Cd graver, retourne dans ta liste de lecture et sélectionne les tous (afficher en bleue), ensuite fait POMME+I et dans les Repères affiche un commentaire avec un nom très peu commun comme par exemple 
*zy45t*,et ensuite retourne dans la bibliothèque principal et fait une recherche en tapant le même mot bizare et ensuite tu peut effacer.  Pourquoi tapper un mot bizarre, pour la simple raison que si tu choisi un nom commun, itunes vas tout te sortir les titres qui inclut ce mot et là tu risque d'en effacer que tu ne voullait pas.  Peut être l'air un peu compliquer, mais quand même assez simple.


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

on va pas utilisez Quicktime pour écouter des mp3 alors que iTunes est mieux!


----------



## Balooo (29 Janvier 2002)

Hé tout ce que j'ai dit c'est que si tu ne veut pas que le mp3 soit ajoutter dans la bibliothèque, utilise une autre application, c'est tout.  Pas rapport !!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

impossible d'ouvrir itunes. il y a un message d'erreur qui me dit impossible d'ouvrie la bibli.itunes, une erreur type(-208). que faire?


----------



## blackhole (21 Avril 2002)

208 badFileFormat File is corrupt or unusable, or not AIFF or AIFF-C

jette ton fichier bibliotech du dossier itunes et refais en un


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

merci, ça marche. Je suis super débutant, merci encore.


----------



## deadlocker (21 Avril 2002)

Dites, avant la panne des serveurs, j'avais lancé ce sujet, un gentil gars que je me rappelle malheureusement plus mon nom m'a répondu, mais le patch trouvé sur version tracker ne marche pas, il met erreur -3 quand je le lance


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2002)

C'était ça, non?


----------



## deadlocker (22 Avril 2002)

Hey, le monsieur est revenu!





Ben c ça, mais mon problème est que ça marche po ..


----------



## lito (23 Avril 2002)

Sous Mac OS X quand je veux convertir des plages d'un cd en mp3, iTunes m'informe que "Aucun des fichiers sélectionnés n'a pas pu être converti".
Que faut-il faire pour que ça marche.
Merci.
a+


----------



## maousse (24 Avril 2002)

tu cliques sur "importer" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bizarre tout ça...Ça n'a jamais marché ? ou est-ce juste avec certains cd ?


----------



## Balooo (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par lito:
*Sous Mac OS X quand je veux convertir des plages d'un cd en mp3, iTunes m'informe que "Aucun des fichiers sélectionnés n'a pas pu être converti".
Que faut-il faire pour que ça marche.
Merci.
a+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça m'arrive a moi aussi quelque fois, c'est souvent à cause que le Cd est un peu endomagé.  Ce que je fais dans ce cas, je copie les track que je veut importer sur mon disque dur et puis j'importe a partir de ses track.


----------



## lito (24 Avril 2002)

Je constate le pb avec tous les cd's.
Ti550, 512ram, iTunes 2.0.4, Mac OS X 10.1.4
Mais j'ai eu tjs ce pb: pas de conversion possible directement depuis le menu.
J'envisage un iPod, mais avant j'aimairais savoir comment avec iTunes on converti les fichiers d'un cd en mp3.
Peut-être que tout simplement on ne peut pas... Uhmmmmm!!!


----------



## dmao (27 Avril 2002)

Tu peux aller voir ici


----------



## iXel (28 Avril 2002)

je peus vous demander comment l'installer stp merci
car quand je double clique car il met aucune appli trouvee


----------



## agamemnon (28 Avril 2002)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais simplement savoir s'il existe une bonne adresse pour se procurer des skins originaux pour iTunes2 (pour MacOS 9.2 si possible).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## agamemnon (28 Avril 2002)

faut avoir le logiciel ResEdit pour les utiliser.


----------



## iXel (28 Avril 2002)

d'abord bijour a tous je voudrais savoir comment installer des skins pour itunes ou winamp, merci


----------



## dmao (29 Avril 2002)

Bon itunes n'est pas champion des skins. 
La méthode est en anglais
Classic MacOS

1.  Using ResEdit (or another resource editor), open the make-over file and the iTunes application.

2.  Copy all of the resources* from the make-over file into the original iTunes application.

3.  Select "Yes" to replace resources.

4.  Close and save.

Si tu veux un soft audio qui permet de changer facilement l'apparence, je te conseille 
Audion


----------



## iXel (29 Avril 2002)

pourrais me la traduire en francais stp ??? je suis nul en anglais lol


----------



## Vince-surf (4 Mai 2002)

Je viens d'installer osX sur mon iBook, j'ai sauvegarder l'essentiel mais pas les musiques qui étaient sur les Cd d'installation de Os9. Problème, je ne vois pas comment les récupèrer, l'ensemble formant probablement un bloc compressé pour faciliter l'installation. Rien sur ma partition os9.

Voila, merci et un bon point à celui qui me permettra de ré-écouiter potter harry et "i ve à dream" d'un certain Mer Martin


----------



## u-project (6 Mai 2002)

Je désire me faire uen radio sur Itune ya-t-il une oslution ou nous ne pouvon tout simplemant pas en faire???


----------



## jmini (6 Mai 2002)

Mauvais, mauvais....

A mon avis tu parles des CD RESTAURATION DE LOGICIEL...

Comme tu l'a compris, tu est obliger de le décompacter dans un dique dur, qui pour l'occasion sera réinitialisé avec que la décompression ne commance...

Je ne voit pas trop ce que tu peux faire, si tu ne possède qu'un disque...

Je ne pence pas qu'il existe d'utilitaire pour ne décomprésser qu'une partie de L'archive, autrement que comme ca à été prévu...


A mon avis c'est foutu !!!!


----------



## Jean lefort2 (14 Mai 2002)

j'aimerais savoir si votre mac fonctionne correctement quand les effets visuels sont actifs.
Car lorsque je le met en plein écran la fréquence tourne autour de 13 à 16 par contre si je le laisse dans la fenêtre alors là c'est 6 à 10 maximum, c'est vraiment horrible, que ce passe t-il ?

Mon TI n'est pas assez puissant?

Pourtant j'ai 512 de RAM et un TI 550.


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2002)

Lent aussi sur mon Ti 400


----------



## Jean lefort2 (16 Mai 2002)

c'est vraiment dommage


----------



## salamèche (17 Mai 2002)

sur mon 233 ça fonctionne correctement mais pas totalement fluide: la carte vidéo et ses 6 mo je pense; Sur vos config ça devrait aller. L'autre jour je l'ai vu sur unG4 à la fnac c'était fluide et rapide.


----------



## Jean lefort2 (18 Mai 2002)

Se que je ne comprends pas c'est que depuis que je laisse mon TI allumé toute la nuit pour le nétoyage, ITUNES encode du MP3 en 8x voir 9x à 128.
Contre 4x, 4,5x auparavant.
Surprenant


----------



## mercutio (19 Mai 2002)

Salut,

je n'arrive pas à installer ce plug-in pour itunes:

"you don't have write permission" 

je ne comprend pas, qu'est ce que je dois faire ?

merci


----------



## iXel (20 Mai 2002)

y'a ce plug in pour itunes c pour les effets visuel?


----------



## mercutio (20 Mai 2002)

il s'agit d'un plug-in visuel et il parait que c'est le meilleur actuellement pour itunes.

Mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer sous OSX.


----------



## iXel (20 Mai 2002)

ok mais comme je suis sur os9 je sais pas t'aider en fait c un truc pour les creer?


----------



## Olivier.w (20 Mai 2002)

Comment fais t'on pour gagner gratuitement de l'argent avec Itune. Moi je possède un Titanium et je ne comprend pas, quand je lance Itunes il n'y a pas de billets d'euros qui sortent par le DVD mange disque.

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Mai 2002)

Pouêt pouêt !


----------



## iXel (20 Mai 2002)

svp merci mais je ne trouve pas comment faire


----------



## gribouille (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par corentin, quelque part dans l'un de ses posts inutiles:
*...faut que tu cherches je crois...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_vala... t'as la réponse_


----------



## iXel (20 Mai 2002)

ben tu vois en fait g la skin mais je sais pas la mettre car c explique en anglais et si qqn veut bien la traduire ce serait sympa


----------



## gribouille (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par corentin, quelque part dans l'un de ses posts inutiles:
*...faut que tu cherches je crois...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Un traducteur peut-être ? y'a des sites pour ça .... mais :  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par corentin, quelque part dans l'un de ses posts inutiles:
*...faut que tu cherches je crois...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>_


----------



## iXel (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*[/i]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ahah


----------



## gribouille (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par corentin:
*

ahah*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_...tchoum_


----------



## iXel (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

...tchoum



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

svp reponds a ma question


----------



## yus (21 Mai 2002)

salut 
je sais op si je pe mengager a te le traduire mai je croi kil fo ke tu fasse un peu de res edit en copiant collant les PICT .et pi ya des traducteurs ..en general c de langlais assez courant et recurant

attention travaille avec resedit unikement sur une copie de ton appli originale I tunes


; )


----------



## iXel (21 Mai 2002)

je te remercie je vais essayer ca


----------



## KillerDeMouches (21 Mai 2002)

Normalement itunes n'est pas skinable... Enfin y'a des utilitaires qui permettent de faire ca (www.versiontracker.com. chercher itunes+skin).

Par contre ithunes je ne connais pas... C'est une nouvelle i-application apple pour rembourser nos macs???? :-D


----------



## iXel (22 Mai 2002)

ben merci a vous 2


----------



## bouilla (22 Mai 2002)

t'y es arrivé ???


----------



## le terrible (23 Mai 2002)

Tu crois vraiment que des billets vont sortir de ton dvd ?!
Et bravo le gognol pour sa réponse trés instructive!

Tiens,je vais essayer de voir si ça sort par le CD-ROM!


----------



## Ritchie (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Olivier.w:
*Comment fais t'on pour gagner gratuitement de l'argent avec Itune. Moi je possède un Titanium et je ne comprend pas, quand je lance Itunes il n'y a pas de billets d'euros qui sortent par le DVD mange disque.

Merci de m'aider.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi j'ai trouvé, avec Itune, je grave un CD et puis je le vend.


----------



## kabeha (13 Juin 2002)

N'y a-t'il pas moyen d'empêcher les morceaux de se chevaucher quand on les écoute avec iTunes ?
C'est vraiment très désagréable


----------



## maousse (13 Juin 2002)

en général, un petit tour dans les préférences résoud le problème...

onglet "effet" et tu comprendras vite


----------



## kabeha (14 Juin 2002)

Merci.
En fait j'avais coché lecture en fondu avec x sec. en pensant que les morceaux s'enchaineraient après x sec., mais c'est le contraire, ils se chevauchent de x sec.


----------



## Elendil (25 Juin 2002)

Voila je possede une bonne quantite de mp3 (10 Go) cependant entre tous les best ofs etc je possede des titres en plusieurs exemplaires.
QQun connait une petite appli capable de me detecter ces doublons en utilisant les noms ou les tag ID3 ?


----------



## Kalamarrrrr (5 Juillet 2002)

Quelqu'un peut il me dire si les différents réglages d' iTunes du type correcteur de son ou équaliseur ne s'appliquent qu' à la lecture des fichiers ou aussi aux cd que l' on grave?


----------



## Ritchie (5 Juillet 2002)

A mon avis, ce n'est valable que pour l'écoute et non lors du gravage d'un CD.


----------



## Paipone (19 Juillet 2002)

Bonjour, 

Je me posais la question suivante au sujet des possesseurs d'iMacs G4 : peuvent-ils utiliser Roxio Toast pour graver ou doivent-ils se contenter de iTunes ?
Autrement dit, est-ce que Toast reconnait le graveur interne de ces iMacs ?

Merci !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2002)

Toast reconnait les graveurs interne. Sur mon Ibook j'utilise itunes pour graver des mp3 ou audio et Toast pour des données, des photos,... Avec toast tu peux graver des "sessions" c-à-d que tu rajoutes tes données comme sur une disquette, créer un diaporama visible sur dvd de salon, ect...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## lyly1950 (20 Juillet 2002)

Bonjour à tous.Ayant été obligée de réinstallée mon système Osx j'ai tous perdue mes MP3 et comme j'ai aussi le système 9.2 et que j'ai mes MP3 sur ITunes Music Library est-il possible de transférer ce folder sur ITunes macox sans que je sois obligée de tout recommencer le téléchargement et comment procéder si c'est possible.Merci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## flup (21 Juillet 2002)

A la racine de ton disque il y a un dossier Documents utilisé par OS 9 pour mettre, entre autres, un dossier iTunes qui contient ta libraire musicale. Pour la partager avec OSX, fais un alias de ce dossier, et place le dans le dossier Documents de ton utilisateur OSX


----------



## lyly1950 (22 Juillet 2002)

J'ai fai exactement ce que tu m'as dit et ça n'a pas fonctionné.Lorsque tu me dit de mettre l'alias dans le dossier document de MAC OSX je le met dans document (dossier ITunes)dans mon folder utilisateur.Je  ne suis pas vraiment familière avec OSx mais je veux apprendre crois-moi.Une autre question à propos de Outlook Express je suis incapable d'aller chercher ma mail sur Outlook aussitôt environnement classis ce met en marche mon ordi gele alors impossible de me rendre à Outlook peux-tu m'aider.Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2002)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé iTunes 3 sur une machine équivalente ou inférieur à mon iMac 350 ?
Est-ce que ça fonctionne ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## tornade13 (8 Août 2002)

Biensur que ça fonctionne??? j'ai quasi la meme config que toi no problemes ça roule impec ...

Imac 350 192 Mo Ram DD 20 Go Graveur iomega Zip DD  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2002)

Oui, en effet, je l'ai téléchargé hier. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple préconise un G3 400 - 256 Mo  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## dany (8 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Premier sur le Mac:</font><hr />* Oui, en effet, je l'ai téléchargé hier. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple préconise un G3 400 - 256 Mo  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

pour te le vendre, peut être ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Premier sur le Mac:</font><hr />* 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple préconise un G3 400 - 256 Mo  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Préconise... Tu le dis toi même... Ils ne donnent pas une config minimal... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2002)

Aucun problème de lecture sur un iMac 266 avec bibliothèque mp3 sur un disque USB externe.

Juste des lenteurs au niveau de l'affichage.


----------



## Netkoh (17 Août 2002)

Question simple mais que je sais po faire...

Merci de m'aider, je compte passer sous jaguar sans perdre un de mes MP3 qui eux sont sous 9.2.
quel est la technique pour avoir mes librairies identiques mais sous 10.2?

Merci


----------



## Floppy (17 Août 2002)

Je dirais qu'il suffit d'exécuter iTunes 3... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2002)

Moi je dirai, tu glisses ton anciens dossier iTunes 2 sur la fenetre du 3 en vaillant a avoir coche les "copier dans le dossier..." et pourquoi pas "maintenir..." tout ca dans "avance" des preferences...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Floppy (17 Août 2002)

Un peu compliqué à mon sens. J'aurais du préciser : 
1. Lancer iTunes 3
2. Répondre positivement à la question "Recherchez maintenant les fichiers musicaux sur votre machine".
3. ...pas de 3  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2002)

si tous tes mp3 sont dans un seul dossier, plus facile encore

iTunes 3
-&gt; préférences 
-&gt; avancées
-&gt; emplacement du dossier iTunes Music

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2002)

Comme tu peux le voire, itunes est cool, plein de facon de classer ces mp3 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Le mieux, c'est que si l'on modifie le nom d'une chanson, et bien le nom du fichier est aussi modifie, et ca je crois que c'est une premiere pour un lecteur mp3 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## denisbalibouse (20 Août 2002)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai installé itunes 3.0 ja'i plein de problèmes avec mon lecteur-graveur de CD.
Dès que je met un CD audio (acheté chez mon marchand de disque) en pause et que je veux reprendre l'écoute c'est le plantage, il passe d'une piste à l'autre sans s'arrêter.
Qunad je veux passer un CD en MP3 pour mon iPod il m'en fait un et puis il me dit que le CD n'est pas lisible par Mac OS X.
J'ai éffacé le rpgramme et réinstaller mais rien de neuf.

A l'aide car j'ai pas vriament envie de revenir à iTunes 2

Big thanks

Denis


----------



## Floppy (20 Août 2002)

Il y a eu récemment une mise-à-jour d'Apple concernant les lecteurs de CD. L'as-tu installée ? Passe par le logiciel de mise à jour des "Préférences Système".


----------



## denisbalibouse (21 Août 2002)

Oui malheureusement toutes les mises à jour sont effectuées.


----------



## denisbalibouse (21 Août 2002)

J'y pense maintenant peut-être quand passant par le terminal on peut faire quelques chose comme sur les PC (j'ai vu un copain le faire) en faisant un ping pour cherche la ipconfig /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Mouloud (22 Août 2002)

Bon, je comprends pas. Je suis sous Mac OS 9.2.1, avec iTunes 2.04, sur un PMG4/400 AGP, et iTunes plante à moitié après avoir interrogé CDDB. C'est au niveau de l'affichage que ça chie : il ne raffraichit pas la fenêtre. Le menu continue à marche mais la fenêtre ne réagi plus au clics.
Si je quitte et que je relance, vu qu'il a déjà récupéré le nom du CD, ben ça marche.
Une idée ?


----------



## Nicky-Rack (23 Août 2002)

Voilà, je me demandais où, oui où je pourrais encore down loader Itunes 2 pour Mac OS 9.2. J'ai beau secouer la toile comme un fou Rien Du 3 pour X, tant que vous voulez Bref Si vous savez où je peux le trouver se serait hachement cool.

Voilà, merci.
Nicky


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2002)

* Ici *... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Nicky-Rack (23 Août 2002)

M E R C I olivier ! c'est super ! C'est la première fois que j'utilise un forum, je ne m'attendais pas une réponse aussi rapide ET aussi efficace.
Donc merci beaucoup. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Cela dit est ce que je suis bigleux ou il n'y a pas moyen de le trouver sur le net ? Je veux dire sur un site Mac officiel ? Parce Que si c'est le casenfin moi ça me dégoûte cette course désespérée au dernier machin qui laisse tous ceux qui ne s'y intéressent qu'a moitié, sur place. Si j'ai bien compris tu marche au X ou tu crèveras plutôt que tu crois ? soit

Enfin bon, c'est un autre sujet, mais merci beaucoup. Nicky
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Nicky-Rack (23 Août 2002)

oops pardon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  Oliver.

Nicky


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2002)

L'adresse que je t'ai donnée est l'adresse officielle qu'Apple donne sur son site.

Et je suis bien _Olivier_... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Nicky-Rack (23 Août 2002)

bob j'ai compris je suis bigleux  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  Nicky


----------



## Nicky-Rack (24 Août 2002)

non,  pasd'idée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
parcontre quelqu'un sait pourquoi il est plus foutu d'importer la liste des morceaux? avant que je réinstalle ça marchait bien, comprend pas chaque fois que je met un nouveau CD y a plus que des pistes, 123456
plus de titres?

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Mouloud (24 Août 2002)

C'est parce qu'il arrive plus à se connecter à CDBD. Soit tu n'es pas connecté à internet, soit tu as une merde dans le fichier pref. Vire-le, et réessaye.


----------



## Nicky-Rack (24 Août 2002)

M''ci Mouloud çA mArcHe ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
évidemment, comment n'y avais-je pas pensé les pref'


----------



## Benjo (29 Août 2002)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème de base CDDB inaccessible depuis itunes 2 mais enlever les préférences n'a rien fait. Quand je fais obtenir les pistes de CD il ne se passe absolument rien.
Par contre ça marche sous toast.
Tout ça depuis que j'ai l'ADSL, il me semble.
Qu'y puis-je ?

Merci

Benjamin
iMac DV 400, OS9.1


----------



## melaure (30 Août 2002)

Essayer la version 3 peut-être ?


----------



## Elwood-blue (6 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour, je cherche à encoder des fichiers aiff en MP3 qui sont sur mon disque et pas sur CD et je n'arrive pas à le faire avec iTunes qui ne les voit qu'en "grisé" lorsque je fais fichier-&gt;importer.
Quelqu'un à la soluce ou bien faut-il un autre soft ?


----------



## beyond (6 Septembre 2002)

salut, je ne sais pas si tu es sous classic ou x, mais as tu essaye soundjam?
c'est le top niveau encodage, je le prefere meme a itune, plus pratique a gerer, surtout au niveau des playlists...
peace  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Elwood-blue (6 Septembre 2002)

Merci, j'utilsais SoundJam quand j'étais sous OS9 mais là je voudrais bien rester dans ma Jaguar !


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (8 Septembre 2002)

si je ne me trompe pas itunes permet de le faire


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2002)

Attention SoundJam n'est plus développé depuis la sortie d'iTunes.

On trouve ceci sur leur site:

_Casady &amp; Greene, Inc. ceased publication of SoundJam MP on June 1, 2001 at the request of its developers. We believe that SoundJam MP will continue to give our customers long and useful service, and, in keeping with our philosophy of putting our customers first, Casady &amp; Greene will continue to offer tech support to SoundJam MP owners. The SoundJam development team is now working for Apple on their popular iTunes jukebox software, and will continue to work on exciting and innovative products for Mac users._

L'équipe de SoundJam travaille maintenant pour Apple au développement d'iTunes.


----------



## FredParis (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Elwood-blue:</font><hr />* Bonjour, je cherche à encoder des fichiers aiff en MP3 qui sont sur mon disque et pas sur CD et je n'arrive pas à le faire avec iTunes qui ne les voit qu'en "grisé" lorsque je fais fichier-&gt;importer.
Quelqu'un à la soluce ou bien faut-il un autre soft ?    *<hr /></blockquote>

et t'arrives pas à  les glisser-déposer depuis ton disque dur vers la fenêtre iTunes ? ensuite tu les encodes sans pb. Chez moi ça marche


----------



## Ritchie (9 Septembre 2002)

Si tu vas dans les PREF. de l'application ITunes=&gt;ONGLET IMPORTATION=&gt;Menu déroulant choisir MP3. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Elwood-blue (9 Septembre 2002)

Ah, oui !! c'est vrai que j'avais réglé les prefs pour importer direct en aiff depuis les CD ! merci j'vais re-régler les prefs !
merci à tous...


----------



## tdml (29 Septembre 2002)

Peut-on partager une bibliothèque iTunes sur un réseau ?


----------



## dubost (16 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour,

Comment faire pour rajouter des Radios dans iTunes 3 ? Lorsque j'essaye, il me les mets dans la bibliothèque (et non dans la section "radio"). De même, existe-t-il un site qui référencie des adresses de radio internet ???

merci d'avance !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2002)

On en a déjà parler pas mal sur le forum... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Un bon site de radios sur le Net est* Live365.com*.


----------



## jmini (19 Octobre 2002)

[!] iTunes n'accepte que les diffusions MP3...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2002)

jmini a dit:
			
		

> * [!] iTunes n'accepte que les diffusions MP3...  *



Ben t'as déjà pas mal de choix sur Live365.com il me semble... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## GLX (20 Octobre 2002)

de tout :
http://www.shoutcast.com/

latino (bossa, salsa, tango)
http://www.radiocubik.com/

de toute façon pas moyen de les intégrer dans la liste radios d'iTunes, juste dans une liste de lecture.
tu y glisses aussi les radios d'iTunes qui t'intéressent, ça me semble plus simple d'utilisation...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2002)

Et Le moyen le plus simple de les enregistrer en streaming : quand tu écoutes ta radio dans iTunes, tu fais "lire les infos" dans le menus "fichiers". Tu cliques sur "modifier l'URL", tu copies l'url et tu la mets dans la barre d'adresse de ton navigteur. Le fichier se telechargera sur ton dique en continu ! Il suffit ensuite d'ajouter l'extension .mp3 pour qu'il s'ouvre avec iTunes.
Sinon, je conseille iNetStream Archiver, petit shareware a 15 $, qui en plus, coupe automatiquement les fichiers avec leurs titres et leurs tags, et les range automatiquement pendant la lecture streaming. 
Vois sur le site : http://www.xample.ch


----------



## GLX (21 Octobre 2002)

pour enregistrer le stream et découper en fichiers mp3, j'utilise StreamripperX, il est gratuit.
Je me souviens juste avoir eu de la peine à l'installer car il faut aussi "le moteur" qui s'appelle streamripper, si j'ai bonne mémoire.
ca se trouve sur :
http://streamripperx.sourceforge.net
il y a déjà quelques stations prêtes à "ripper"
tu en ajoutes en prenant l'url indiquée par iTunes
si tu cherche à partir de shoutcast, ca lance iTunes et là tu "chopes" l'url comme indiqué par Tora.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GLX:</font><hr />* pour enregistrer le stream et découper en fichiers mp3, j'utilise StreamripperX, il est gratuit.
Je me souviens juste avoir eu de la peine à l'installer car il faut aussi "le moteur" qui s'appelle streamripper, si j'ai bonne mémoire.
ca se trouve sur :
http://streamripperx.sourceforge.net
il y a déjà quelques stations prêtes à "ripper"
tu en ajoutes en prenant l'url indiquée par iTunes
si tu cherche à partir de shoutcast, ca lance iTunes et là tu "chopes" l'url comme indiqué par Tora.    *<hr /></blockquote>

I serait intéressant de comparer StreamripperX et iNetStream Archiver. Hormis le fait que le 1er est un freeware et le second un shareware, quelles sont leurs fonctions respectives ?
Je connais assez bien iNetStream Archiver que j'utilise regulirement.
Les avantages sont notamment :
- simplicité d'utilisation : il suffit de glisser le nom de la radio depuis la fenetre d'iTunes dans la fenetre des bookmarks d'ISA *INetStream Archiver), puis de cliquer sur un bouton pour enregistrer le flux. Les bookarmks sont ensuite conservés. Il est donc inutile d'ouvrir iTunes pour enregistrer le stream !
- Possibilité d'enregistrer plusieurs radios en même temps ! Tout dépend biensûr de votre bande passante, mais vous pouvez très bien enregistrer deux ou 3 radios en même temps.
- On peut enregistrer en tâche de fond., sans être obligé de lancer iTunes et sans être obligé d'écouter ce qu'on enregistre. En fait, la source enregistrée est prise directement à l'adresse url du stream.

J'aimerais savoir si treamripperx présente les mêmes avantages


----------



## GLX (21 Octobre 2002)

glisser/déposer : non depuis iTunes
plusieurs radios en même temps : non
enregistrer sans écouter : oui

Le confort est certes important mais les url, on ne les rentre qu'une fois.
L'élément le plus important, à mon sens, est l'endoit ou le ripper va couper les morceaux et ça semble pas si simple que ça à programmer, i y a une explication sur le "how to" intéressante sur le site de stream ripper :
http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/howitworks.php
Si tu relis tes fichiers dans le désordre il y a parfois au début d'un morceau la fin d'un autre.


----------



## GLX (21 Octobre 2002)

je rectifie :
*  Drag'n'drop from iTunes (tested with iTunes 3.0 on OSX 10.1.5) of single radio stations
* Drag'n'drop of a .pls file from Finder
dans la dernière version (que je n'ai pas installée...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2002)

Donc, a priori, les deux softs sont a peu pres équivalents : avantage de streamripper : c'est un freeware. Avantage de iNetStream Archiver : possibilité d'enregistrer plusieurs radios en meme temps.
Il faudrait voir, bien sûr, la stabilité, le confort d'utilisation, et la qualité de l'enregistrement pour faire un veritable comparatif.
Pour le découpage des morceaux, j'ai remarqué parfois (assez rarement) le même probleme avec ISA : la fin du morceau précédent est enregistrée au début du nouveau morceau. Mais ce n'est en general qu'une fraction de seconde... 
Je pense que le logiciel doit reprérer les tags des mp3 et couper le morceau au moment du changement de tags.


----------



## GLX (21 Octobre 2002)

pour la découpe (en fait les tags arrivent avant le morceau)
lis donc ca :
http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/howitworks.php

pour revenir sur le sujet de l'enfilade ou plutot compléter
.les radios de live365 ont toutes le jingle 365 au début, pas celles de shoutcast.
.certaines radios emettent en plusieurs débits, un petit tour sur le site web est donc parfois intéressant.
. j'ai ainsi trouvé deux radios d'itunes "sous échantillonées"
. la play list d'Itunes avec une selection de radios est plus agréable que le dossier radio (évite la mise à jour un peu énervante d'iTunes)


----------



## pickwick (24 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour,
Il y a quelques mois j'avais mis en place des scripts bien pratiques pour Itunes, je ne les retrouve plus nulle part, quelqu'un pourrait il m'indiquer où je peux en trouver ? Merci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## FredParis (24 Octobre 2002)

va voir  là  tu en as pas mal, pas seulement pour iTunes d'ailleurs ;-)


----------



## pasc (4 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûr de poser cette question au bon endroit , mais allez bon, je me lance. Je suis de ceux qui nont pas remplacé Soudjam par itunes, parce que Soudjam, jaime bien. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Jutilise pas mal la fonction " Record from sound input ", qui me permet denregistrer des concerts qui passent à la radio. 
Et, pour quand je ne suis pas chez moi, jai téléchargé un script de Soundjam.com appelé Soudjam Timer, qui programmerait le départ et la fin de lenregistrement. Or, quand je lance ce script, jai un message comme quoi je nai pas les compléments de pilotage Autotype et Autoclick. Or, ils sont bien dans le dossier " Compléments de pilotage " du Dossier système  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Aidez-moi, jen peux plus


----------



## compte (8 Novembre 2002)

bonjour
comment puis-je ajouter une nouvelle fréquence radio (française de préférence) sur itunes
merci d'avance
patrick


----------



## nicky (8 Novembre 2002)

Ca c'est une question qu'elle est bonne !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2002)

lo,
je pense qu'il faut que le site propose la radio sous le format iTunes.
La seule que je connaisse qui soit dans ce cas est  Sanctuary (musique Gothic). Ils proposent de telecharger le lien pour iTunes et ca s'ouvre tout seul dans ta playliste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Si jamais vous en connaissez d'autres merci de me donner les liens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## willem samson (8 Novembre 2002)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/viewtopic.php?t=19543&amp;highlight=radio+itunes


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2002)

si tu trouve pas ton bonheur là, je sais plus quoi dire...   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Muludovski (9 Novembre 2002)

Salut les zonfon.
Je viens de convertir 10 CD's de bruitages avec iTunes. Du coup, maintenant, j'ai 946 sons dans ma bibliotheque, qui ne sont pas des chansons.
Ça me dérange pas qu'ils soeint là (D'autant que je les ai mis dans une playlist à part, ce qui fait qu'ils doivent etre dans la bibliotheque), mais je voudrais pas les entendre quand je mets iTunes en lecture aléatoire. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif
Mais je sais pas comment on fait pour désactiver plein de morceux à la fois...
Walaaaa...
Si qq un sait, j'achete!
Merci.
A+


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Novembre 2002)

'

Il n'y a pas de radio au format iTunes, il y a des radios (streaming) au format MPEG (MP3), accepté par iTunes, et les autres (Real, Quicktime, WMP). iTunes acceptent les streams MPEG et il y a largement de quoi faire ! Pour les autres faut utiliser le soft correspondant à chaque format.

'+


----------



## GLX (11 Novembre 2002)

commande-cocher répond en partie à la question mais ca coche ou décoche tous les morceaux...

La solution : installe les scripts iTunes, selectionne tous tes sons dans la bibiothèque et choisis cocher/décocher dans la liste des scripts.
Le script ne decochera alors que les morceaux selectionnés.

J'ai procèdé ainsi pour décocher les radios que j'ai ajouté à ma bibliothèque.


----------



## Zitoune (13 Novembre 2002)

Est-il possible d'utiliser iTunes 1 ou 2 avec MacOS 8.6 ?


----------



## Zitoune (14 Novembre 2002)

J'ai essayé : l'installeur réclame MacOS 9.00 ou ultérieur !
Mias je vais essayer  Cabrio qui est un lecteur MP3 gratuit réclamant peu de ressources !


----------



## Ulysses (14 Novembre 2002)

L'installateur de base d'iTunes1.1 et plus ne s'installera effevtivement que sous 9.0. Mais, si tu vas là:
www.wormintheapple.gr/index.html
à la rubrique downloads, tu trouveras un patch qui te permettra d'utiliser la version française d'itunes (v. 1.1 je crois) avec MacOS 8.6. Je l'ai fait sans problème pendant longtemps.


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2002)

J'ai essayé aussi sur un mon Starmax G3/300 et iTunes prennait presque tout le temps processeurs sans compter un son assez mauvais. Je suis vite revenu à MacAmp ou SoundJam.


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2002)

J'ai eu beau mettre à jour iTunes v.3.0.1, et Jaguar me dit systématiquement, dans les mises à jour automatique, qu'une nouvelle mise à jour iTunes est dispo. Et c'est toujours la 3.0.1. Alors, que ce passe-t'il


----------



## nicodeb (1 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour everybody, je recherche une liste d'URL de radios qui fonctionneraient sur quicktime .... parce que je trouve que des radios pour realplayer alors que je préfèrerai utiliser le soft d'apple .... 

merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2002)

bonjour nicodeb, 
pourquoi ne pas utiliser les radios d'i-tunes ? tu peux ouvrir un flux en tapant pomme u ...a+


----------



## Zitoune (2 Décembre 2002)

Et comment en ajouter à iTunes ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2002)

Un excellent site qui permet d'avoir pleins de radio compatibles iTunes: *Live365.com*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hors sujet... t'as changé ton avatar nicodeb...


----------



## nicodeb (2 Décembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 t'as changé ton avatar nicodeb <hr /></blockquote> 

Ben ouais, c'est pour noël, .... c'est important noël ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour le lien WebOliver


----------



## Krynn (10 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'aquisition d'un graveur Yamaha F1-DX qui marche vraiment super bien.
Je grave aussi bien depuis le Finder que depuis Toast Lite.
Mais lorsque je souhaite graver mes compli depuis iTunes 3, il me di que le graveur est introuvable.

Que faire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marci d'avance

Krynn


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2002)

Graver tes compils avec Toast ?


----------



## maousse (10 Décembre 2002)

Pourtant, ton graveur apparait dans la liste des compatibilités  iTunes .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vérifie que la version du firmware est la même que celle indiquée à tout hasard ...


----------



## Krynn (10 Décembre 2002)

Quand j'ai ma play liste sur itunes, j'ouvre Toast Lt et je fait un glissé-dépossé d'iTunes à Toast. Et ca marche

Mais ca serait plus agréable de graver directement dans iTunes 3.0


----------



## Krynn (11 Décembre 2002)

Mon Firmware (1.0d) est plus recent que celui du site Apple (1.0b)

ca peux venir de ca?

Faut-il que je attende la mise a jour d'itunes. Ou que je flash mon Graveur??


Tous les conseils sont les bien venue.


----------



## Jean lefort2 (27 Décembre 2002)

je recherche un bon petit logiciel qui me permet d'enregistrer la musique de ITUNES.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2002)

*iNetStreamArchiver* fera très bien l'affaire.


----------



## sylko (27 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * iNetStreamArchiver fera très bien l'affaire.   *



Il existe également  Audio Hijack qui te permet d'enregistrer n'importe quelle source audio.
Pour reprendre du flux Real, par exemple!


----------



## Jean lefort2 (29 Décembre 2002)

Le premier citer ne fonctionne que 30 jours alors je ne trouve pas ca terrible et l'autre lien ne fonctionne pas.


merci de bien vouloir me donner un autre lien


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

Jean lefort2 a dit:
			
		

> *(...) merci de bien vouloir me donner un autre lien *



Effectivement le site a l'air bloqué. Il faudra réessayer plus tard.


----------



## GLX (30 Décembre 2002)

streamripperx


----------



## godzilla (31 Décembre 2002)

UBB22-ML-276589-ML-

Ce sujet concerne l'un des "Forums du Hub Numérique" : Musique sur Mac...


----------



## doc (13 Janvier 2003)

UBB22-ML-286088-ML-

iTune fait partie du Hub Numérique / Musique sur mac...


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

j'ai essayé *MP3 dock* qui est bien sympathique.
*Que conseillez-vous pour lire et se déplacer dans cette iApps ?
recenser les softs associés à iTunes ne serait-elle pas une bonne idée ?
thanks.   *


----------



## roro (22 Janvier 2003)

synergy sans hésiter. C'est un prefpane qui place les boutons lecture/pause et morceau suivant/précédent dans la barre de menu à coté du volume et de l'horloge. Indispensable.


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

merci roro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



autre module ?  
il n'est pas dit que je suis seulement consommateur :
premier lien : icalcallingitunes 
second :  newton 
troisième :  skins


----------



## Radamante (2 Février 2003)

Qui pourrait me dire comment trouver des radio à écouter sur Mac ?

iTunes proposant cette solution, il me faut trouver un fichier "sample.mp3" sur des sites de radios.
Personnellement, je préfèrerais des radios francophones, d'information ou non !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2003)

Une petite recherche sur le forum...

Sinon mon site favori pour les radios iTunes est *Live365.com*.


----------



## Radamante (10 Février 2003)

Normalement, quand on veut importer le contenu d'un CD Audio sousiTunes 3, il est possible de joindre des pises audio entre elles pour ne former plus qu'un seul fichier MP3.

Je ne sais pourquoi, mais cette option (accessible par le ménu "Avancées") est maintenant en grisé et donc inaccessible.

Pourrait-on m'aider à la réutiliser ??

Merci.

P.S. : je viens de réinstaller iTunes E.0.1 et ça ne change rien...


----------



## kertruc (23 Février 2003)

UBB22-ML-316899-ML-

Ceci est un sujet pour le Forum Musique des Forums Hub Numérique...


----------



## ApplePie (28 Février 2003)

Peut-on écouter des stations (ex. France Inter, Infos...) via iTunes ou est-on condamné aux stations anglosaxonnes proposées par défaut ?


----------



## maousse (28 Février 2003)

Pas très en forme, applepie en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Radio sur iTunes


----------



## ApplePie (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Pas très en forme, applepie en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Radio sur iTunes * 

[/QUOTE]
tu dois avoir raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé !!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2003)

UBB22-ML-327113-ML-

Ce sujet concerne un des "Forums du Hub Numérique" : Musique sur Mac...


----------



## kabeha (8 Mars 2003)

UBB22-ML-328269-ML-

Ce sujet concerne un des "Forums du Hub Numérique" : Musique sur Mac...


----------



## Telonioos (26 Mars 2003)

UBB22-ML-343895-ML-

Ce sujet concerne un des "Forums du Hub Numérique" : Musique sur Mac...


----------



## charlot (6 Avril 2003)

UBB22-ML-352644-ML-

Ce sujet concerne l'un des "Forums du Hub Numérique" : Musique sur Mac...


----------



## yus (6 Avril 2003)

UBB22-ML-353014-ML-

Ce sujet concerne l'un des "Forums du Hub Numérique" : Musique sur Mac...


----------



## iMolk (11 Mai 2003)

Bonjour les gnomes
Aujourd'hui je m'embête un peu alors je vais vous parler de quelque chose que j'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cette chose c'est PTHiTunesNotifier.




cette application permet de faire plein de petites choses aussi merveilleuses les unes que les autre, la principale étant d'afficher un pop-up qui me donne par défaut le nom, l'artiste, l'album et la durée du mp3 qui est en train chatouiller mes tympans.




(sur ce screenshot on peut apercevoir le pop-up avec en haut le point qui apparait quand les preferences sont actives et qui permet de régler l'emplacement du pop-up)
ce qui est bien c'est qu'on peut à peu près tout changer de ce pop-up:
sa couleur 
les fonts utilisées
l'endroit de l'écran auquel le pop-up apparait en choississant ou bien un carreau sur un damier qui représente l'écran ou bien en définissant un point et la direction de son apparition
ce qu'on veut qu'il dise parmis l'album, l'artiste, les commentaires, le compositeur, le genre, le type de fichier, les zétoiles (rating vs dites comment?), la durée, la piste du cd et l'année
le type de transition et sa durée
plein d'autres choses encore




Mais mon petit programme chéri ne s'arrête pas là, il a aussi une magnifique liste de shortcuts extrêmement pratiques par exemple quand je joue à un jeu en plein écran et que j'ai une soudaine envie de musique, mais ici je crois qu'un petit screenshot fera mieux qu'un long discour (scour!)




PTHiTunesNotifier a aussi une autre fonction que je n'utilise, moi, pas du tout, le controller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui se loge dans la barre des menus.C'est également le seul truc qui apparait à l'écran avec lequel on peut accéder à l'application (et donc aux préférences) car le pop-up n'est pas clickable (pas de problème quand on veut clicker sur quelque chose qui est derrière) et il n'y a pas d'icone dans le dock. On peut facilement le faire apparaître et dirsparaître avec un raccourci clavier qu'on aura pris la peine de régler et du coup, l'application ne bouffe pas un seul pixel d'espace vital quand on ne le veut pas.
Ce petit bijou est freeware et a survécu à l'update iTunes4 puisqu'il utilise applescript, il utilise un peu de puissance processeur pour afficher le pop-up mais sinon pas du tout.
voila, tout est dit, je vous recommande aussi dans la même famille PTHPasteboard qui a lui la fonction de clipboard multiple, je vous parlerait peut-être de lui pendant un prochain week-end mortellement emmerdant.
pour conclure, une petite url:  PTHPasteboard, ze site


----------



## iMolk (11 Mai 2003)

les screenshots arrivent dans un instant
un certain super-héros vert pourra peut-etre m'aider 
-_-
voila ca devrait être bon


----------



## iMolk (11 Mai 2003)

pour information PTHiTunesNotifier est sorti 7mois avant synergy qui est beaucoup plus connu et qui a à peu près les mêmes fonctions mais est shareware. Il a l'avantage d'afficher la couverture de l'album, je n'ai pas essayé synergy donc je peux pas dire lequel est le mieux, peut-être que quelqu'un pourra nous enrichier de son expérience


----------



## Telonioos (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMolk:</font><hr /> * pour information PTHiTunesNotifier est sorti 7mois avant synergy qui est beaucoup plus connu et qui a à peu près les mêmes fonctions mais est shareware. Il a l'avantage d'afficher la couverture de l'album, je n'ai pas essayé synergy donc je peux pas dire lequel est le mieux, peut-être que quelqu'un pourra nous enrichier de son expérience  * 

[/QUOTE]

salut,

merci pour ton post qui est vraiment excellent, je ne connaissais pas du tout ce soft et j'utilisais jusqu'à présent la dernière version gratuite de synergy mais je vais m'emprésser de la suprimer au profit de ce génial petit freeware !!!!

merci encore


----------



## iMolk (11 Mai 2003)

mersi c zentil


----------



## roro (11 Mai 2003)

pareil, je suis en train de DL PTH et je compte bien virer synergy !
merci pour l'info !


----------



## roro (11 Mai 2003)

excellent ! soft installé, soft adopté ! exit synergy


----------



## jfr (12 Mai 2003)

J'utilisais déjà PTHPasteboard (extrêmement pratique!), et PTHClock remplace depuis longtemps l'horloge standard dans ma barre de menus, alors je crois que je vais tester le petit dernier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour le tuyau!


----------



## pickwick (12 Mai 2003)

oui ben moi je préfère la dernière version de Synergy et l'affichage des covers ainsi que l'accès à Amazon et j'en passe, pour 5 euros y a pas à tergiverser. Vive Synergy !


----------



## Sam X (7 Juillet 2003)

UBB22-ML-439577-ML-

sujet déplacé dans musique sur Mac.


----------



## Hanibal (8 Juillet 2003)

C'est peut-être un poil à coté du sujet de ce soft (que je vais tester sur le champ), mais quelqu'un connait comment dclencher iTunes et ue musique spécifique à partir d'un mail?
L'idée est d'envoyer un mail à un copain et que par un simple clic il mette en route une musique qui est déja sur son Mac. bien sûr celà nécessite que je connaisse les morceaux qu'il a, mais c'est un début.


----------



## iMolk (8 Juillet 2003)

waaaaaa, mon sujet qui resort, chuis tout fier 
sinon, pour ta question, peut-etre qu'envoyer un petit applescript par mail est la meilleure solution.


----------



## iMolk (9 Juillet 2003)

tiens, je me suis dis que je vous montrerais le "skin" que je me suis amusé à faire:




Si ça vous plait on peut faire un trafic de préférences, montrez-nous ce que vous êtes capables de faire, je suis sûr que y a des trucs géniaux possibles (je suis déjà assez satisfait du mien q: ) 
Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## testarossa (10 Juillet 2003)

Je ne connaissais pas du tout ces applic. J'utilisais iTunes tool, mais je vais le supprimer. Merci du conseil.


----------



## JCR (10 Juillet 2003)

Dans un autre registre, mais toujours pour iTunes,j'ai découvert çà : (l'essayer, c'est l'adopter) : Fetch Art for iTunes


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2003)

JCR a dit:
			
		

> * Dans un autre registre, mais toujours pour iTunes,j'ai découvert çà : (l'essayer, c'est l'adopter) : Fetch Art for iTunes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent !
Merci !


----------



## iMolk (11 Juillet 2003)

Bah dans la même catégorie moi je recommanderais plutôt Clutter 
Seul inconvénient, on remplit vite son écran


----------



## Tichka (21 Juillet 2003)

UBB22-ML-453344-ML-

Ce sujet concerne l'un des "Forums du Hub Numérique" : Musique sur Mac...


----------



## Emile (11 Août 2003)

UBB22-ML-473122-ML-

sujet qui concerne iTunes --> musique sur Mac.


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Août 2003)

Comment on fait ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai me souviens que sous Mac OS 9, avec iTunes 2 et mon graveur Iomega USB, j'avais réussi.

Depuis mon passage à Mac OS X (1 an et demi, toujours avec le même graveur), j'ai jamais réussi, voici les problèmes que j'ai eu (itunes 2 ou , me souviens plus) :
 <ul type="square">  [*]Échec dans la gravure (pas moyen de savoir pourquoi, mais ça s'arrêtait au milieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
 [*]CD illisible ormis sur un ordi ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
 [*]"Bruit" à la place des morceaux (en gros, sur le Cd entier, uniquement le bruit qui accompagne la neige quan on capte pas la télé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
 [*]Nouveau sur iTunes 4 et mon graveur iBurner Pro FW : le CD (Sony spécial audio) se laisse graver en 2x, mais tous les morceaux de moins d'une minute (pause de trois seconde incluse) sont réduits à neuf secondes de blanc ! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )  [/list] 

Dans l'aide d'iTunes y a rien d'intéressant.

Comment je fais pour graver des CD sans Toast alors ?


----------



## alfred (25 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> [*]CD illisible ormis sur un ordi (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu es sûr que tu ne graves pas des cd mp3, ou des cd de données, tu as vérifié dans les préfs "gravure" que c'est cd audio qui est sélectionné.

sinon, c'est pas un problème de mise à jour de driver?


----------



## maousse (25 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> [*]Nouveau sur iTunes 4 et mon graveur iBurner Pro FW : le CD (Sony spécial audio) se laisse graver en 2x  [/LIST]


Il te faut des cd-r tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard, pas des cd-r audio, qui sont fait pour les planites de salons capables de graver des cds, et coutent beaucoup plus cher.




			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> mais tous les morceaux de moins d'une minute (pause de trois seconde incluse) sont réduits à neuf secondes de blanc ! (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


désactive dans les prefs de gravure d'itunes la correction du son, ça peut venir de là...ainsi que la pause entre les morceaux.

J'ai un iburner FW depuis bientôt deux ans, avec le plus grand bonheur, ça va s'arranger


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> [*]Échec dans la gravure (pas moyen de savoir pourquoi, mais ça s'arrêtait au milieu



Tu as combien de place sur ta partition OS X? iTunes a besoin de pas mal de place en cache pour faire la conversion mp3 -&gt; aiff avant gravure d'un CD audio. Chez moi le meme probleme a été corrigé par la libération de qqs MO...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2003)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <ul type="square">  [*]Alfred: J'ai bien choisi format audio, le driver est à jour
 [*]jpmiss : 2 Go libres, t'inquiète pas, par contre est-ce la conversion qui fait que le processeur est à 95 % d'utilisation lors de la gravure ?
 [*]Maousse : Pour les Cd audio, merde, ça coute cher et je les ai acheté pour rien
Je vais essayer d'enlever l'égalisation du son et la pause entre les morceaux. [/list] 

Je vais essayer déjà avec un RW (je sais qu'il sera pas lisible sur une platine de salon, mais je veux déjà tester sur l'ordi, voir si les morceaux passent), puis avec un -R normal si ça fonctionne, et puis sinon, tant pis, je resterais sur Toast qui plus rapide il me semble (le délai de préparation sur itunes est très long je trouve), mais ou il faut que je refasse l'ordre et qui n'a pas d'égaliser de volume.


----------



## Oizo (26 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Cd audio, merde, ça coute cher et je les ai acheté pour rien



C'est vrai que c'est inutile d'acheter des CD-R Audio car ils n'apportent rien de plus que les CD-R standards, si ce n'est d'être reconnus par les graveurs audio de salon.
Mais les CD-R Audio sont tout à fait reconnus par le Mac, donc tu peux utiliser ceux que tu as acheté.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Mais les CD-R Audio sont tout à fait reconnus par le Mac, donc tu peux utiliser ceux que tu as acheté.


D't'façon maintenant j'ai plus rien à perdre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je croyais que ces CD étaient reconnus plus facilement par les lecteurs CD de salon une fois gravés (vu que quand je gravais avec iTunes, mais CD-R étaient pas reconnus).


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2003)

Bravo à maousse, c'était bien l'égaliser de volume et la pause qui faisaient foirer ça.
J'ai essayé d'en supprimer juste un mais ça fonctionnait pas non plus.

Moralité : si vous voulez utiliser l'égaliser de volume, prenez que des morceaux supérieurs à 57 secondes.


----------



## iTophe39 (13 Octobre 2003)

UBB22-ML-536982-ML-

Ce sujet concerne l'un des "Forums du Hub Numérique" : Musique sur Mac...


----------



## RobertMaisOnDitBob (30 Novembre 2003)

je ne le trouve pas 

la matinee autour des sites d'apple.

sans doute un pb de Q.i. ...

merci de votre aide à l'handicapé

JFB


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2003)

Au lieu de faire des threads en double, regarde déjà   les réponses


----------



## Kzimir (22 Décembre 2003)

UBB22-ML-611219-ML-

Ce sujet concerne l'un des "Forums du Hub Numérique" : Musique...


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2003)

Je recherche un équivalent d'iTunes Saver; qui permet d'afficher le nom du morceau en écoute en mode sreen saver.
iTunes saver, je n'arrive pas à le faire marcher sur ma bécane...


----------



## rezba (24 Décembre 2003)

Etonnant... Deux logiciels portent quasiment le même nom, iTunesSaver, et iTunes Saver.
Le premier est celui que j'utilisais sous Jaguar. J'ai trouvé une version 1.0.2. qui fonctionne sous Panther.
Le second fonctionne aussi sous Panther. L'économiseur affiche également bien sûr, le titre qui passe, l'artisite et l'album, mais aussi les effets visuels d'iTunes !

Ca manquait sur le serveur iTunes du boulot...


----------



## passyonee (8 Janvier 2004)

Allo je dois gravé un cd pour mon amie. J'ai un mac cela de fais vraiment pas longtemp que je l'ai acheter. C'est la premiere fois que je grave. 

 Donc j'aimerais savoir comment gravé un CD avec itunes et mac OSX 

 Mon amie m'a preter un cd-R et au debut je glissait les toune qui avait sur itunes dedans.. tout me semblais corecte , mais lorsque je le mettais dans un lecteur a cd ou stério, le disque ne jouais pas. 

 J'aimerais savoir comment procédé
_________________


----------



## papa1 (8 Janvier 2004)

Graver un cd avec itune et os X et un mac , y a rien de plus simplle. Il suffit d'essayer.....
Allez quelques règles simples à suivre :
1-tu fabriques ta liste de chansons que tu veux enregistrer (pas plus de 70 Mo) c'est noté en bas de ta liste
2-tu clik sur graver le cd sans avoir mis de cd dans ton mac.....il te demande alors de mettre un cd......tu mets alors un cd-r et tu recklik sur graver le cd et c'est parti
3-tu as gagné le gros lot !
Si cela ne marche pas sur ta chaine, alors grave une autre marque de cd, ou change de chaine ifi, ou arrete l'informatique car il n'y a rien de +simple que de graver un cd,

PS dit merci a ta copine de ma part, salut les quebecois !


----------



## passyonee (8 Janvier 2004)

Merci bien "papa" 

Jessaye ca ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 salut


----------



## papa1 (8 Janvier 2004)

Bon courage et bonne chance 
T'es vraiment plein de talent ! (J'en suis sur !)


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2004)

Tu as peut-être gravé un cd mp3 par exemple.
Vérifie que iTunes soit bien réglé pour graver un cd audio.
Pour ce faire, tu vas dans les préférences d'iTunes, (à côté de la pomme en haut à gauche de ton écran, tu as iTunes, tu rentres dans le menu, préférences.)
Dans préférences, tu as gravure, là tu choisis bien "CD audio".


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2004)

Si tu débutes sur Mac os X, vas faire un tour sur  OS X facile. 
Tu y trouveras pas mal de conseilles et autres petits trucs.


----------



## passyonee (8 Janvier 2004)

C'est beau ca la marcher 

Pour mac osx facile !! MERCII!!


Salut


----------



## Bernard_Nicolas (30 Janvier 2004)

UBB22-ML-647890-ML-

Ce sujet concerne l'un des "Forums création" : Musique...


----------



## popin (1 Mai 2004)

ipod-ML-736713-ML-


----------



## wimbo (8 Juin 2004)

deja pardon 
car je sais que la reponse est enfoui dans les forums ms je ne la retrouve plus ...


je sais que vous le savez tous parfaitement et jai oublié

comment sappelle ce merveilleux logiciel qui met dans la barre du haut
<< pause >>

pour commadner itunes et qui affiche superbement lartiste au debut de chaque chanson

c un logiciel génial 
dont jai oublié le nom 
je cherche depuis 2 heures et je trouve pas :'(

aidezz moi !!!

merci davance !


----------



## Balooners (8 Juin 2004)

Ton bonheur se trouvera sûrement ici 

non?


----------



## wimbo (9 Juin 2004)

oui oui 

merciii

le  nom de la petite merveille

c synergy 

merci a toi balooners


----------



## Balooners (9 Juin 2004)

De rien


----------



## wagonr (13 Septembre 2004)

Salut a tous,

depuis aujourd'hui, j'ai un souci avec iTunes. Quand il est lance et qu'il lit des mp3, il me balance au bout de quelques instants un message d'erreur :


> Le fichier iTunes Music Library ne peut etre modifie. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-51)


Je clik pour fermer la fenetre mais elle reviens peu de temps apres. Je ne peux pas faire en sorte d'oublier la fenetre d'erreur puisque j'ai l'icone iTunes qui se met a gigoter dans son dock 

Que faire ?
merci tout le monde !


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2004)

Avec l'ouverture de notre site jumeau dédié, iGeneration.fr, tout ce qui a trait à la musique, à iTunes et à l'iPod est donc relayé par les forums d'iGeneration.fr... 
En ce qui concerne iTunes, c'est par ici...


----------



## RedLeader (14 Septembre 2004)

PTHitunesnotifier est mort, à la place, on nous propose "You Control" qui est payant et lourd... N'y a-t-il pas un nouveau PTHitunesnotifier-like gratuit quelque part?


----------



## JediMac (15 Septembre 2004)

RedLeader a dit:
			
		

> PTHitunesnotifier est mort, à la place, on nous propose "You Control" qui est payant et lourd... N'y a-t-il pas un nouveau PTHitunesnotifier-like gratuit quelque part?


C'est une des très nombreuses fonctions que propose Butler ! D'ailleurs il remplace aussi PTHPasteboard qui n'est plus lui non plus.
 :love:

PS : le sujet sur Butler


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

Avec l'ouverture de notre site jumeau dédié, iGeneration.fr, tout ce qui a trait à la musique, à iTunes et à l'iPod est donc relayé par les forums d'iGeneration.fr... 
En ce qui concerne iTunes, c'est par ici...


----------

